# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ռուսաստանյան ընտրություններ 2011-2012

## Artgeo

Հայաստանի համար խիստ կարևոր այս իրադարձությունների մասին Ակումբում թեմա չկա, հետաքրքրիր  է ինչո՞ւ  :LOL: 

Քննարկենք այստեղ այդ այսպես կոչված ընտրություններն ու զարգացումները…

----------


## Artgeo

Եվ այսպես, պարոն կրմինալ Վովա Պուծինի հրահանգով՝ Մոսկվայում 560, իսկ Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում մոտ 250 մարդ է ձերբակալվել:

----------


## Skeptic

Մոսկվացի ընկերոջս ասելով՝ խայտառակ խախտումներով ա ուղեկցվել, ժողովուրդն էլ վախենում ա ոտքի հելնի, որովհետև աչքները վախացրել են: Ընդդիմադիր լրատվամիջոցները, էդ թվում՝ օնլայն, ФСБ-ական հաքերների շնորհիվ չեն գործում:
Տենց բաներ:  :Unsure:

----------


## Artgeo

Պուծինի հաշվարկով, որոշ տարածաշրջաններում ընտրություններին մասնակցել են ընտրության իրավունք ունեցող բնակչության 120-130 կամ նույնիսկ 157 տոկոս

695736244.jpg

695736244.jpg

----------

Rammstein (08.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (07.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հարևան թեմայում արտահայտածս կարծիքը չեմ փոխել: Ռուսաստանում լուրջ ընդդիմություն այսօր չկա:
Վախեցնել, ընտրություն կեղծել, այդ ամենը անշուշտ տեղի ունի, սակայն դա գլխավոր պատճառը չէ:
Լիքը ռուս ծանոթներ ունեմ, նրանցից շատերը ընտրության պարզապես չեն գնացել համարելով դա ժամանակի անտեղի կորուստ:
Այնպես չէ, որ ժողովուրդը Պուտինից գոհ է: Սակայն փոխարինել նրան ինչ-որ պատահական մեկով չի ուզում:
Վերջին հաշվով Պուտինը ամենավատ նախագահը չէ: Ռուսաստանը ավելի վատն էլ է տեսել ի դեմս հարբեցող Բորիս Ելցինի:
Մի տասը հազար (լավ, քսան հազար) հոգի միտինգ կանեն, բայց ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, կմոռացվի, կգնա:

----------

aragats (07.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ գարնանը Պուծինին մուբարաք կանեն քաղաքականությունից, իրա ռոբերտքոչարյանով, կոկոյթիով և այլնով…

----------

Rammer (10.12.2011), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (08.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ գարնանը Պուծինին մուբարաք կանեն քաղաքականությունից, իրա ռոբերտքոչարյանով, կոկոյթիով և այլնով…


Դու իրավիճակին նայում ես վրացու տեսանկյունից, ինչը արմատապես սխալ է, քանի որ վրացիներն ինչքան էլ ուզեն, չեն կարող Պուտինին վերացնել։ Մուբարաք անել էլ չի ստացվի։ Լիբիայում դա հաջողվեց Ֆրանսիայի և այլ արտաքին ուժերի օգնությամբ։ Այստեղ նման բան փորձեն, Էյֆելյան աշտարակի գլխին ատոմային ռումբ կիջնի։
Պուտինին հանել կարող է ռուս ժողովուրդը, որը ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների կազմում է ներկայիս ՌԴ բնակչության մոտ 80 տոկոսը։ Իսկ ռուսը Պուտինին հանի, ու՞մ պիտի բերի։ Դեմոկրատիայի և ազատության կուտը 1991 թվականին կերան։ Թե ինչ ստացվեց դրանից, նրանք լավ են հիշում, դեռ շատ ժամանակ չի անցել, նույն սխալը երկրորդ անգամ չեն կրկնի։ Այնպես որ Պուտինին հանեն, ավելի ուժեղ գործիչի պիտի բերեն, ով գուցե և կկարողանա Հայաստանին և Վրաստանին Ռուսաստանի կազմ վերադարձնել։ Դու դա՞ ես ուզում։

----------

Lion (08.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ես հույս ունեմ, որ գարնանը Պուծինին մուբարաք կանեն քաղաքականությունից, իրա ռոբերտքոչարյանով, կոկոյթիով և այլնով…


Իզուր ես տենց բան ուզում: Ինչքան Պուծինը երկար մնա, էնքան երկար Ռուսաստանում կշարունակվի կոռուպցիան, օլիգարխիկ համակարգը, նավթի ասեղի վրա նստած ոչ արդյունավետ տնտեսությունը, արդյունաբերության ու գիտության վերջնական ոչնչացումը: Ու արդյունքում Ռուսաստանը կդառնա Մոզամբիկ, որը Ռուսաստանի իրական նկարագիրն է: Վերջում համ իրանք կպրծնեն էտ դարդից, համ մենք: Այնպես որ, կեցցե՛ Պուծինը, առա՛ջ Պուծին, Պուուուուծի՛ն-նախագա՛հ, Պուուուուծի՛ն-նախագա՛հ:

----------

Ambrosine (12.12.2011), Rammer (10.12.2011), Վիշապ (08.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Պուծինը իր անհաջողությունը բարդում է ԱՄՆ-ի վրա 
http://www.echo.msk.ru/news/837308-echo.html

Սպառնում է, որ Ռուսաստանը ատոմային «դերժավա» է
http://www.lifenews.ru/news/76573

Եվ Երևանում փորձված տարբերակով փորձում է ազատության ձայնը կտրել 
http://www.stroymir.org/8924-Mitingi...struktsii.html

Ժողովուրդը շարունակում է միտինգները «ՊՈՒԾԻՆ ՈՌ» (կարդալ ռուսերեն) կարգախոսով:

----------

Ձայնալար (08.12.2011), Վիշապ (08.12.2011), Տրիբուն (09.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ամերիկացիք վախենում են, որ Պուտինը ավելի կուժեղացնի Ռուսաստանը և վառվում են - էն համբալ Ելցինին մի հատիկ թթու խոսք չէին ասում, իսկ Գոռբաչովն էլ մինչև հիմա իրենց կուռքն է  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, օղորմածիկ Ելցինը



Տարիներն անցնում են, իսկ նրանց գործելաոճը չի փոխվում...

----------

Հայաստան-Վրաստան (08.12.2011), Ձայնալար (08.12.2011), Տրիբուն (09.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամերիկացիք վախենում են, որ Պուտինը ավելի կուժեղացնի Ռուսաստանը և վառվում են - էն համբալ Ելցինին մի հատիկ թթու խոսք չէին ասում, իսկ Գոռբաչովն էլ մինչև հիմա իրենց կուռքն է


Կուզենայիր չէ՞, Գոռբաչովը չլիներ, մինչև հիմա սովետի մեջ լինեինք:  :Wink: 

ԸՆգեր, դու Պուծինի վախտով Ռուսաստանի հզորանալը որտե՞ղ ես տեսել, որ մի հատ էլ Պուծինը պիտի ավելի հզորացնի: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս Ելցինի վախտով Ռուսաստանը ավելի հզոր էր, գոնե սովետից մի երկու բան կար մնացած: Պուծինի վախտով էտ էլ կրան պրծան, մնացել են մի քանի լիտր նավթի հույսին: 

Ռուսաստանը դառել ա ամենահետամնաց, ամենակոռումպացված, կարճ ասած ամենահավայի երկրներից մեկը, մի քանի հատ պապուս թվի ատոմային ռակետով, որոնք կարող ա շուտով էլ չթռնեն, էնքան են մաշվել:

----------

Rammer (10.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լիոն, մեկ-մեկ որ ռուսամոլությունդ թարգես ու հենց նույն ռուսական նորություններին ու քննարկումներին հետևս, գոնե մի քիչ Պուծինի մասին կարծիքդ օբյեկտիվ կդառնա:

Մոդեռներից ներողություն եմ խնդչում ռուսերեն մեջբերումների համար: Թողեք մնա էլի: 

Российская военная наука опоздала на 20 лет - Генштаб




> Москва, 28 марта. Российская военная наука и армия безнадежно отстали от передовых стран Запада, признали в Генеральном штабе. В РФ осталось незамеченным наиболее бурное развитие форм и способов вооруженной борьбы, которое произошло в последние 20 лет. С таким откровенным заявлением выступил начальник Генштаба генерал армии Николай Макаров на собрании Академии военных наук, пишет NEWSru.com.


Российская энергетика отстала от Европы на полвека




> Энергорынок в РФ огромен, но его использование настолько нерационально, что мы достигнем сегодняшнего уровня ЕС только через 50 лет. Об этом сообщил вице-премьер РФ Сергей Иванов.


Путин. Коррупция. Независимый экспертный доклад




> Утверждение, что в России африканский уровень коррупции, в полной мере действительности давно не соответствует. *Во многих африканских странах уровень коррупции ниже, чем в России.* В Египте сотни тысяч граждан, возмущенных коррумпированностью власти Мубарака, вышли на улицы городов и добились его отставки. При этом в Египте уровень коррупции в полтора раза ниже, чем в России, а страна находится по этому показателю на 98-м месте.
> 
> Миф о том, что Путин навел порядок, укрепив государственную власть, разбивается о реальность.


Президент Медведев: Главные недуги России – экономическая отсталость и коррупция

Սրանի՞ց են ամերիկացիները վախենում: Նայի, մի հատ ամերիկյան մեջբերում չկա - սաղ խոսացողները ամենաբարձր ռուսական չինովնիկներն են: Էս ա Պուծինի ռուսաստանը - թույլ ու կեղտտ, բայց մի քանի ատոմային ռումբով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Տրիբուն ջան, իրականում նման ինքնաքննադատական բաներ ասվում են կամայական երկրում:
Օրինակ
Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներ: Մի քանի ամիս առաջվա հոդված է:
Հետևյալ խոսքերն ասում է ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, հանրապետական կուսակցությունից նախագահի թեկնածուն:




> But what people recognize is that there’s a fear that the United States is in an unstoppable decline. They see the rise of China, the rise of India, the rise of the Soviet Union and our loss militarily going forward


Բառացի թարգմանելու հավես չունեմ: Իմաստն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը վախենում է, որ ԱՄՆ-ն անկասելի անկում է ապրում: Նրանք տեսնում են Չինաստանի հզորացումը, Հնդկաստանի հզորացումը, Սովետական Միության հզորացումը...

Կարող եք մեկնաբանություններն էլ կարդալ: Շատերը այն կարծիքին են, որ Խորհրդային Միությունը դե ֆակտո ոչ էլ փլուզվել է, և ուր որ է սաղից մաման լացացնելու են: Մեկը նույնիսկ պնդում է, որ այդ փլուզումը իրականում երկարաժամկետ հեռատես քայլ էր կոմմունիստների կողմից:

----------

Lion (09.12.2011), Moonwalker (09.12.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իզուր ես տենց բան ուզում: Ինչքան Պուծինը երկար մնա, էնքան երկար Ռուսաստանում կշարունակվի կոռուպցիան, օլիգարխիկ համակարգը, նավթի ասեղի վրա նստած ոչ արդյունավետ տնտեսությունը, արդյունաբերության ու գիտության վերջնական ոչնչացումը: Ու արդյունքում Ռուսաստանը կդառնա Մոզամբիկ, որը Ռուսաստանի իրական նկարագիրն է: Վերջում համ իրանք կպրծնեն էտ դարդից, համ մենք: Այնպես որ, կեցցե՛ Պուծինը, առա՛ջ Պուծին, Պուուուուծի՛ն-նախագա՛հ, Պուուուուծի՛ն-նախագա՛հ:


Ինչի ես բայց տենց բաներ ասում... Ճիշտ ա, ռուսները նենց տապոռոտ ազգ են, բայց հաստատ ոչ Մոզանբիկ են, ոչ էլ երբևէ կդառնան... Հարուստ մտավոր ռեսուրս, հարուստ մշակույթ ունեցող ազգ ա, տաղանդավոր մարդկանց ա ծնունդ տվել: Ու ընդահնարպես դա նույնն ա որ հայերի համար ասես, եթե երկրի ղեկավարությունը ընկել ա տականքների ձեռքը, ուրեմն երկիրը ոչնչություն ա, ասենք՝ Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ:
Հաստատ Հայաստանում էլ, ինչպես ռուսաստանում, կան խելացի, նորարար, տաղանդավոր մարդիկ, ովքեր արժանի են ապրել լավ երկրում:
Ափսոս, որ ռիսկ չունեն իշխանության գալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչի ես բայց տենց բաներ ասում... Ճիշտ ա, ռուսները նենց տապոռոտ ազգ են, բայց հաստատ ոչ Մոզանբիկ են, ոչ էլ երբևէ կդառնան... Հարուստ մտավոր ռեսուրս, հարուստ մշակույթ ունեցող ազգ ա, տաղանդավոր մարդկանց ա ծնունդ տվել: Ու ընդահնարպես դա նույնն ա որ հայերի համար ասես, եթե երկրի ղեկավարությունը ընկել ա տականքների ձեռքը, ուրեմն երկիրը ոչնչություն ա, ասենք՝ Հայաստանի վերաբերյալ:
> Հաստատ Հայաստանում էլ, ինչպես ռուսաստանում, կան խելացի, նորարար, տաղանդավոր մարդիկ, ովքեր արժանի են ապրել լավ երկրում:
> Ափսոս, որ ռիսկ չունեն իշխանության գալու:


Մոզամբիկն էլ ա տաղանդավոր մարդկանց ծնունդ տվել  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Կուզենայիր չէ՞, Գոռբաչովը չլիներ, մինչև հիմա սովետի մեջ լինեինք:


Ոչ, ոչ մի դեպքում: Գոռբաչովը, եթե հակահայկական որոշ պահերը հանենք, լավ էլ հայերի օգտին գործեց, մեծ հաշվով, ինքը որ չլիներ, հիմա մենք անկախ չէինք լինի: Սա որպես հայ ու որպես հայ ես իրենցի մեծ հաշվով շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց որպես մարդ, որը փորձում է քաղաքական վերլուծություն անել, կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը ապուշի մեկն էր, անողնաշար քաղաքական գործիչ, սողալու համար ծնվածը չի կարող ճախրել թեմայով  :Smile: 

Լավ ասվեց, որ կարծիքներ եղել են ու կան, պետք է նայել փաստերին: Իսկ փաստերը հետևյալն են - Ելցինի օրոք քանդվող Ռուսաստանի կասեցումը Պուտինը ոչ միայն կասեցրեց, այլև ուժեղացրեց երկրի կենտրոնացումը: Միայն սա արդեն հերիք է, որ ասենք, որ ինքը լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է և Ելցինից լավն է: Բայց կարևոր է նաև այն, որ, ժառանգելով տնտեսական ավերակներ, երբ ՌԴ-ի նման հարուստ երկիրը գումարներ էր մուրում արևմուտքից, պուտինյան Ռուսաստանը հիմա ոչ միայն մեծ հաշվով փակեց բոլոր այդ պարտքերը, այլև սկսեց այնքան գումարներ կուտակել, որ ստաբիլիզացիոն ֆոնդ էլ է ստեղծել:

Հա, մեկ էլ, լավ կլինի իմ հարցով մի բան հիշես - ես որևէ ազգի նկատմամբ մոլություն չունեմ, բայցառությամբ միայն հայ ժողովրդի: Ես ոչ մի “…մետ” չեմ, բացառությամբ միայն հայամետի:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (09.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ, ոչ մի դեպքում: Գոռբաչովը, եթե հակահայկական որոշ պահերը հանենք, լավ էլ հայերի օգտին գործեց, մեծ հաշվով, ինքը որ չլիներ, հիմա մենք անկախ չէինք լինի: Սա որպես հայ ու որպես հայ ես իրենցի մեծ հաշվով շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց որպես մարդ, որը փորձում է քաղաքական վերլուծություն անել, կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը ապուշի մեկն էր, անողնաշար քաղաքական գործիչ, սողալու համար ծնվածը չի կարող ճախրել թեմայով 
> 
> Լավ ասվեց, որ կարծիքներ եղել են ու կան, պետք է նայել փաստերին: Իսկ փաստերը հետևյալն են - *Ելցինի օրոք քանդվող Ռուսաստանի կասեցումը Պուտինը ոչ միայն կասեցրեց, այլև ուժեղացրեց երկրի կենտրոնացումը: Միայն սա արդեն հերիք է, որ ասենք, որ ինքը լավ քաղաքական գործիչ է և Ելցինից լավն է: Բայց կարևոր է նաև այն, որ, ժառանգելով տնտեսական ավերակներ, երբ ՌԴ-ի նման հարուստ երկիրը գումարներ էր մուրում արևմուտքից, պուտինյան Ռուսաստանը հիմա ոչ միայն մեծ հաշվով փակեց բոլոր այդ պարտքերը, այլև սկսեց այնքան գումարներ կուտակել, որ ստաբիլիզացիոն ֆոնդ էլ է ստեղծել:*
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ, լավ կլինի իմ հարցով մի բան հիշես - ես որևէ ազգի նկատմամբ մոլություն չունեմ, բայցառությամբ միայն հայ ժողովրդի: Ես ոչ մի “…մետ” չեմ, բացառությամբ միայն հայամետի:


Լիոն ջան, էս ղա նրանից ա, որ մենակ ռուսական պրոպագանդա ես լսում ու կարդում առավոտից իրիկուն: 

Նախ, իմ հիշելով Պուտինին նախագահ դարձրեց հենց նույն ալկոհոլիկ Ելցինը:

Երկրորդ, Ռուսաստանը իր գումարները վաստակել ա միայն ու միայն մի պատճառով - վերջին տաս տարիներին նավթի համաշխարհային գները 20 դոլարից հասան 140 դոլարի ու հիմա կանգնել են 110- կողմերը: Այսինքն Պուտինը պետք ա ղուրբան լինի նավթի համաշխարհային գներին, որոնք աճել են Չինաստանի ու Հնդկաստանի տնտեսական աճի ու նավթի նկատմամբ բարձր պահանջարկի պատճառով: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում ռուսական արդյունաբերությունը հավասարեցվել է զրոյի, նույնիսկ այնպիսի տրադիցիոն ոլորտը, ինչպիսին է ավիաարդյունաբերությունը: Ռուսաստանը վերածվել է հետամնաց նավթային նարկոմանի ու իր տնտեսական բազայով հիմա գտնվում է Քուվեյթի ու Սաուդայան Արաբիայի հետ նույն մակարդակի վրա: 

Երկրի կառավարման պուտինյան կենտրոնացումը հանգեցրել ա նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի վզին նստել ա մի հատ հսկա, խայտառակ կոռումպացված ու մաֆիոզ բյուրոկրատական ապարատ, որը ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտում ա երկրի զարգացմանը: Էս նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանի ներկա նախագահն ա բացեիբաց ասում: 

Ռուսական ռազմական պոտենցիալը գնալով նվազել ա, քանի որ ռազմական արդյունաբերությունն էլ նույն պատճառներով ահավոր հետ ա մնացել զարգացած երկրներից - էս ասում են հենց ռուս բարձրաստիճան չինովնիկները:  

Լավ ա որ դու ես ասում «պուտինյան ռուսաստան»: Իրոք, ոչ թե ուղղակի ռուսաստան, այլ պուտինյան ռուսաստան, քանի որ պուտոինը հսկա երկիրը սարքել ա իրա հոր բախչեն:

Մի բան էլ իմ կողմից - ես ինքս շատ սիրում եմ ռուսական գրականությունն ու մշակույթը, ու կոնկրետ ռուսների դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ: Ես դեմ եմ հենց նույն «պուտինյան ռուսաստանին», որը իր շարունակվող հետամնացությունը ցանկանում է սվաղել իբր պատրիոտ շովինիզմով: Ի միջի այլոց, այն  որ Պուտինի օրոք Ռուսաստանը երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով իրոք գնում է կործանման,  ես կարող ա սում եմ ինչ-որ տեղ սրտի ցավով: Նախ, կործանվող ռուսաստանի փլատակների տակ շատերը կարող են մնալ, այդ թվում մենք, և երկրորդ, *Ֆրյեայի ասած,* Ռուսաստանում իրոք կա շատ մեծ գիտական ու մշակութային պոտենցիալ, որը ճիշտ օգտագործվելու դեպքում Ռուսաստանը կսարքի առաջնակարգ երկիր: Իսկ այն ինչ անում ա էսօր Պուտինը ի վնաս հենց նույն Ռուսաստանի է:

Կարճ ասած ընգեր, ոչ մեկս էլ ռուսամոլ կամ ռուսատյաց չենք, այնպես ինչպես չենք ուզում որևէ այլբանամոլ ու ատյաց լինել: Հարցը նրանում է, որ պետք ա ճիշտ գնատահատել էսօրվա Ռուսաստանը, էսօրվա պուտինկան ռուսաստանը, քան որ սխալ գնահատականը կարող ա մեզ էլ վաղը կանգնեցնի դժբախտության առաջ: Հենց մենակ նրանով, որ ռուսների վրա հույսը դրած հայ ազգը վաղը կարող ա հույսը դրել ա մի երկրի վրա, որը վաղը ինքը իրան չի կարողանալու պաշտպանել:

----------

Donor (12.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս վերջերս ինքնաթիռի մեջ մի հատ արտակարգ հարցազրույց կարդացի ռուսական մի հատ ինծիլիգենտի հետ: Տենամ կարամ ինտերնետային տարբերակը գտնեմ: Իմաստը հետևյալումն էր, որ Ռուսատսնը չեչենական պատերազմում չի հաղթել, պարտվել ա, ու ամեն ձև հիմնավորում էր: Մի հատ նայեք Ռամզանը ինչ ա անում Չեչնիայում - լրիվ սուլթան ա դառել, ու մի հատ ռուս չի մնացել Չեչնիայում, ու Պուտինը որ ուզենա էլ  հիմա Ռամզանի մազին չի կարա կպնի: Հենց կպավ, սաղ կովկասը կտրաքացնեն: Կզացրած պահում են ռուսներին:

----------


## Elmo

Էսօրվա Ռուսաստանը սոցիալապես բևեռացված պետություն ա:Մոսկվան ու Պետերբուրգը զարգացվածոթւայմբ չեն զիջում աշխարհի մայրաքաղաքներին, բայց մնացած Ռուսաստանը սովետի ժամանակվանից ավելի վատ վիճակում ա: Գյուղերում ու փոքրիկ պրովինցյալ քաղաքներում տարրական սանիտարական պայմաններ չեն ապահովված: Մոսկվայից 2 ժամվա հեռավարության գնտվող քաղաքներում զուգարանները գետնափոր են, մարդիկ ջուրը դույլերով են կրում, բնակավայրերում աղբահանություն չկա: Էլեկտրոֆիկացումը հին Սովետի ժամանակ որ արված չլիներ, հիմա չէր էլ լինի:
Հա, Ռուսաստանը լավ զինված ա, թեկուզ զինանոցի մեծ մասը բարոյապես հնացել ա, բայց էդ հնացած զինատեսակներով էլ բավականին հզոր զինուժ ունի, բայց ու՞մ ա դա պետք: Ո՞վ ա հիմա պատերազմներով երկիր կերակրում, ո՞ր մի ռուսի ընտանիքի սոցիալական վիճակն ա բարելավվում դրանով: Էնքան ա որ չեն գալիս Լիբիայի նման ռմբահարում գնան: Էնքան ա որ արտաքին զինված ճնշումներ չեն կարում կիրառեն, բայց ժողովուրդը սոված ա:
Մոսկվան ու Պետերբուրգն էլ, չնայած որ հարուստ քաղաք են, էլի ընտրյալների համար են լավ: Մարդկանց հիմնական մասը առավոտից իրիկուն անմարդկային ջանքեր ա թափում որ ջրի երեսին մնա, իսկ օլիգարխները, իրենց շրջապատհի հետ նստած 1500 եվրո արժողությամբ շամպայն են խմում:
Ոչ մի ատոմային ռումբ կամ հրթիռ էդ անհավասարությունը չի վերացնելու: Ժողովուրդը պետք ա նորմալ ղեկավարություն կարողանա բերել, թե չէ մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո էդ հրթիռները շախտեքի մեջ քարութքանդ են լինելու:

----------

Skeptic (10.12.2011), Տրիբուն (11.12.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Էդ 140%-ը ինտերնետում արդեն մեմ ա դարձել.

----------

Moonwalker (10.12.2011), One_Way_Ticket (10.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ջան, էս ղա նրանից ա, որ մենակ ռուսական պրոպագանդա ես լսում ու կարդում առավոտից իրիկուն: 
> 
> Նախ, իմ հիշելով Պուտինին նախագահ դարձրեց հենց նույն ալկոհոլիկ Ելցինը:
> 
> Երկրորդ, Ռուսաստանը իր գումարները վաստակել ա միայն ու միայն մի պատճառով - վերջին տաս տարիներին նավթի համաշխարհային գները 20 դոլարից հասան 140 դոլարի ու հիմա կանգնել են 110- կողմերը: Այսինքն Պուտինը պետք ա ղուրբան լինի նավթի համաշխարհային գներին, որոնք աճել են Չինաստանի ու Հնդկաստանի տնտեսական աճի ու նավթի նկատմամբ բարձր պահանջարկի պատճառով: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում ռուսական արդյունաբերությունը հավասարեցվել է զրոյի, նույնիսկ այնպիսի տրադիցիոն ոլորտը, ինչպիսին է ավիաարդյունաբերությունը: Ռուսաստանը վերածվել է հետամնաց նավթային նարկոմանի ու իր տնտեսական բազայով հիմա գտնվում է Քուվեյթի ու Սաուդայան Արաբիայի հետ նույն մակարդակի վրա: 
> 
> Երկրի կառավարման պուտինյան կենտրոնացումը հանգեցրել ա նրան, որ Ռուսաստանի վզին նստել ա մի հատ հսկա, խայտառակ կոռումպացված ու մաֆիոզ բյուրոկրատական ապարատ, որը ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտում ա երկրի զարգացմանը: Էս նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանի ներկա նախագահն ա բացեիբաց ասում: 
> 
> Ռուսական ռազմական պոտենցիալը գնալով նվազել ա, քանի որ ռազմական արդյունաբերությունն էլ նույն պատճառներով ահավոր հետ ա մնացել զարգացած երկրներից - էս ասում են հենց ռուս բարձրաստիճան չինովնիկները:  
> ...


Նավթը ու իր գները կային նաև Ելցինի ժամանակ, զատո էն ժամանակ, երևի 1997 թ-ին էր, հիշում եմ, Կասյանովը գնացել, 2 միլիարդ տրանշ էր բերել Եվրոպայից ու դա ներկայացնում էր որպես մեծ հաջողություն: Պուտինի օրոք ՌԴ շատ խնդիրներ լուծվեցին ու ես վստահ չեմ, որ իրեն քննադատողները իր տեղում ավելին կանեին...

----------

aragats (10.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բարի մարդիկ, ինձ ռուսական լրատվական կայքեր կասե՞ք՝ հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվներից:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բարի մարդիկ, ինձ ռուսական լրատվական կայքեր կասե՞ք՝ հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվներից:


Կարող ես այստեղ նայել։ Զուտ լրատվական չի, բայց հեղինակը լրագրող է ու ԻՄՀԿ բավական օբյեկտիվ։

----------

Ձայնալար (10.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

http://echo.msk.ru/ իից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա:

----------

Moonwalker (11.12.2011), Ձայնալար (11.12.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարի մարդիկ, ինձ ռուսական լրատվական կայքեր կասե՞ք՝ հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվներից:


echo.msk.ru… արտգեոն արդեն ասել էր

----------

Ձայնալար (11.12.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

http://pik.tv/

----------

Ձայնալար (11.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նավթը ու իր գները կային նաև Ելցինի ժամանակ, զատո էն ժամանակ, երևի 1997 թ-ին էր, հիշում եմ, Կասյանովը գնացել, 2 միլիարդ տրանշ էր բերել Եվրոպայից ու դա ներկայացնում էր որպես մեծ հաջողություն: Պուտինի օրոք ՌԴ շատ խնդիրներ լուծվեցին ու ես վստահ չեմ, որ իրեն քննադատողները իր տեղում ավելին կանեին...


Լիոն, 

1. Ելցինի ժամանակ նավթի գինը ամենթանկը եղել ա 30$: Նավթի գները սկսել են կտրուկ աճել 1999 թվից, ու հասել են պիկին Պուտինի ժամանակ՝ Մեդվեդեվը մեջը  :LOL:  140$: Կտրուկ ընկել են ընդամենը չորս ամիս 140-ից 70$ հարիֆ Մեդվեդեվի ժամանակ, ու էտ չորս ամսվա մեջ ռուսաստանում լացները վրեքներ էր տվել, քանի որ արդեն պարտքերի տակ էին մտնում:  Ապեր, Պուտինի ժամանակ միջինը 120$-ից ցածր գին չի եղել: Իսկ ինչպես գիտենք, 120-ը 30-ից 4 անգամ մեծ ա:  



untitled.jpg

2. Կասյանովը Ելցինի ժամանակ եղել ա ընդհամնը ֆինանսիների փոխ-նախարար: Նա առաջին փոխվարչապետ ու վարչապետ դառել ա հենց նույն Պուտինի օրոք: Նենց որ ալիքները մի խառնի, Կասյանովը Ելցինի ժամանակ համարյա ոչ մի բան էր, որ փող բերել տանելը իրա հույսին թողնեին ու մի հատ էլ աշխարհով մեկ ուրախանային: Կարող ա ուրիշն ա եղել, բան չունեմ ասելու, քանի որ իրոք Ռուսաստանը մեծ պարտքեր էր վերցնում արևմուտքից Ելցինի ժամանակ: Բայց Ռուսաստանը կամ Սովետը Բրեժնեվի ժամանակ էլ էր պարտքեր վերցնում արևմուտքից: Ու Պուտինի ժամանակ ա, որ Ռուսաստանի արտաքին պարտքը հասել ա իրա ամենաբարձր մակարդակին, ընգեր ջան: Ելցինի ժամանակ արտաքին պարտքը եղել ա 188 միլիարդ դոլար, իսկ հիմա հասել ա 540 միլիարդի: Ու էս էն երկիրն ա, որը նավթից փեշով փող ա ստանում: Բայց քանի որ նավթի փողերի մեծ մասն էլ թալանում են Պուտինն ու իրա մտերիմ օլիգարխները, արտաքին պարտքը աճում ա: Ռուսաստանի S&P սուվերեն ռեյտինգը էսօր BBB+ ա: Նույն մակարդակի վրայա, ինչ ասենք Ղազախստանն ու Մարոկկոն, կամ Կոլումբիան: Իսկ մնացած ռեյտինգներով, որոնց էտքան սիրում ա մեր ախմախ վարչապետը հղումներ անել - բիզնեսի հեշտություն, կոռուպցիա և այլն - նույն մակարդակի վրայա ինչ-որ Չադը ու Կոնգոն: 

3. Քննադատողները ավել կանեին թե պակաս կանեին, էտ ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք: *Փաստը նրանում ա, որ Պուտինի ժամանակ Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վերածվել ա արդյունաբերական զարգացած երկրների նավթահումքային կցորդ-մատակարարի, ոչ մի գրամ ավելին: Եկցինը էս գործը սկսել էր, Պուտինը հաջողությամբ ավարտին ա հասցնում: *  Ռուսաստանն իրա պոտենցիալով հիմա պիտի աշխարհի ամենաառաջնակարգ երկրներից մեկը լիներ, բայց թալանչի ու սութի պատրիոտ ու պոպուլիստ Պուտինի օորոք վերածվել ա երկորդ սորտի երկրի: И, да будет так ... թող էթան իրանց Պուտինով ջհանդամի գյոռը, եթե էտքան են: 

Բայց մենք սաղ էլ գիտենք, որ ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ խոսքերով թաքցնես իրականությունը, դու սրտանց ուզում ես որ մենք Ռուսաստանի վասալը մնանքն, իրանց փդած տակները մեզ պաշտպանեն, իրանց սալդատի սապոգը մեր սահմաի վրա լինի, մենք էլ դրա փողը տանք:

----------

davidus (12.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարի մարդիկ, ինձ ռուսական լրատվական կայքեր կասե՞ք՝ հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվներից:


Էս ա ամենաօբյեկտիվ սայթը:

----------


## Lion

> 1. Ելցինի ժամանակ նավթի գինը ամենթանկը եղել ա 30$: Նավթի գները սկսել են կտրուկ աճել 1999 թվից, ու հասել են պիկին Պուտինի ժամանակ՝ Մեդվեդեվը մեջը  140$: Կտրուկ ընկել են ընդամենը չորս ամիս 140-ից 70$ հարիֆ Մեդվեդեվի ժամանակ, ու էտ չորս ամսվա մեջ ռուսաստանում լացները վրեքներ էր տվել, քանի որ արդեն պարտքերի տակ էին մտնում:  Ապեր, Պուտինի ժամանակ միջինը 120$-ից ցածր գին չի եղել: Իսկ ինչպես գիտենք, 120-ը 30-ից 4 անգամ մեծ ա:


Ինչ կապ ունեն գները - Ելցինը լիներ, դա էլ կթալանեին:




> 2. Կասյանովը Ելցինի ժամանակ եղել ա ընդհամնը ֆինանսիների փոխ-նախարար: Նա առաջին փոխվարչապետ ու վարչապետ դառել ա հենց նույն Պուտինի օրոք: Նենց որ ալիքները մի խառնի, Կասյանովը Ելցինի ժամանակ համարյա ոչ մի բան էր, որ փող բերել տանելը իրա հույսին թողնեին ու մի հատ էլ աշխարհով մեկ ուրախանային:


Ինքն էր բանակցություններ վարում ու, երբ հետ եկավ, այդ պարտք վերցված գումարը այնպիսի մի հսկայական հաջողություն ներկայացրեց, որ մարդու ծիծաղ էր գալիս  :Smile: 




> Կարող ա ուրիշն ա եղել, բան չունեմ ասելու, քանի որ իրոք Ռուսաստանը մեծ պարտքեր էր վերցնում արևմուտքից Ելցինի ժամանակ: Բայց Ռուսաստանը կամ Սովետը Բրեժնեվի ժամանակ էլ էր պարտքեր վերցնում արևմուտքից:


Է Բրեժնևին ով լավ ասեց?




> Ու Պուտինի ժամանակ ա, որ Ռուսաստանի արտաքին պարտքը հասել ա իրա ամենաբարձր մակարդակին, ընգեր ջան: Ելցինի ժամանակ արտաքին պարտքը եղել ա 188 միլիարդ դոլար, իսկ հիմա հասել ա 540 միլիարդի:


Իրոք? Ասում էս Ռուսաստանը հիմա 540 միլիարդ դոլար արտաքին պարտք ունի? Կարող էս հղումներով ապացուցել? Ինչ-որ լուրջ *կասկածում եմ,* որ մի զրո ավել էս ցույց տալիս...




> Ու էս էն երկիրն ա, որը նավթից փեշով փող ա ստանում: Բայց քանի որ նավթի փողերի մեծ մասն էլ թալանում են Պուտինն ու իրա մտերիմ օլիգարխները, արտաքին պարտքը աճում ա: Ռուսաստանի S&P սուվերեն ռեյտինգը էսօր BBB+ ա: Նույն մակարդակի վրայա, ինչ ասենք Ղազախստանն ու Մարոկկոն, կամ Կոլումբիան: Իսկ մնացած ռեյտինգներով, որոնց էտքան սիրում ա մեր ախմախ վարչապետը հղումներ անել - բիզնեսի հեշտություն, կոռուպցիա և այլն - նույն մակարդակի վրայա ինչ-որ Չադը ու Կոնգոն:


Հա դե, էդ նրանք չեն, որ Աթենքի պագռոմները որպես Մոսկովյան են ներկայացնում?




> 3. Քննադատողները ավել կանեին թե պակաս կանեին, էտ ոչ մեկս էլ չգիտենք: *Փաստը նրանում ա, որ Պուտինի ժամանակ Ռուսաստանը վերջնականապես վերածվել ա արդյունաբերական զարգացած երկրների նավթահումքային կցորդ-մատակարարի, ոչ մի գրամ ավելին: Եկցինը էս գործը սկսել էր, Պուտինը հաջողությամբ ավարտին ա հասցնում: *  Ռուսաստանն իրա պոտենցիալով հիմա պիտի աշխարհի ամենաառաջնակարգ երկրներից մեկը լիներ, բայց թալանչի ու սութի պատրիոտ ու պոպուլիստ Պուտինի օորոք վերածվել ա երկորդ սորտի երկրի: И, да будет так ... թող էթան իրանց Պուտինով ջհանդամի գյոռը, եթե էտքան են:


Բացասական պրոցեսները սկսվել էին դեռ ելցինյան քաոսի տարիներին ու հիմա դրա դեմը փորձում են առնել:




> Բայց մենք սաղ էլ գիտենք, որ ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ խոսքերով թաքցնես իրականությունը, դու սրտանց ուզում ես որ մենք Ռուսաստանի վասալը մնանքն, իրանց փդած տակները մեզ պաշտպանեն, իրանց սալդատի սապոգը մեր սահմաի վրա լինի, մենք էլ դրա փողը տանք:


Ըհը դե, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ խոսքերով թաքցնես իրականությունը, դու սրտանց ուզում ես որ մեր երկրում գունավոր հեղափոխություն լինի, մենք ԱՄՆ-ի վասալը մնանք, իրանց փդած տակները մեզ պաշտպանեն, իրանց սալդատի սապոգը մեր սահմաի վրա լինի, մենք էլ դրա փողը տանք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ կապ ունեն գները - Ելցինը լիներ, դա էլ կթալանեին:


Այսինք կապ չունի քո գրքերը վաճառվում են 200 դրամով, թե՞ 800 դրամով: Ելցինը քիչն էր թալանում, Պուտինը շատն ա թալանում: 




> Իրոք? Ասում էս Ռուսաստանը հիմա 540 միլիարդ դոլար արտաքին պարտք ունի? Կարող էս հղումներով ապացուցել? Ինչ-որ լուրջ *կասկածում եմ,* որ մի զրո ավել էս ցույց տալիս...


Լավ տղա, կարա՞ս մինչև վերջ նայես քո իսկ տված հղումը, ու տեսնես որ քո իսկ տված հղման մեջ կա ակղյուսակ, որը ցույց ա տալիս երկրի ընդհանուր պարտքը 538 միլաիդ դոլար: Ու ավելի լավ ա պաշտոնական տվյալներ նայի, ոչ թե վիքիլիքս: Չնայած էս դեպքում տարբերություն չկա: Ռուսաստանի Կենտրրոնական Բանկը քո համար նորմալ աղբյուր ա, թե՞ չէ: 




> Հա դե, էդ նրանք չեն, որ Աթենքի պագռոմները որպես Մոսկովյան են ներկայացնում?


Բըլթ:
Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ, Լիոն: Երկրի սուվերեն ռեյտինգը պագրոմ չի, ու նույնիսկ փիղ չի, որ համեմատես իրար հետ: 




> Բացասական պրոցեսները սկսվել էին դեռ ելցինյան քաոսի տարիներին ու հիմա դրա դեմը փորձում են առնել:


էս 15 տարի ա փորձում են առնել, ու միակ բանը որ արել են հարիֆ Խադարկովսկուն սաղ կյանքը բերդում պահելն ա:  :LOL:  Նասկի ա կարում նախկին միլիոնատերը, մենակ նրա հմար, որ Պուտինին թարս էր նայել: Բայց նույ ժամանակ, Պուտինի քիփ ախպեր ընգերները ավելի մեծ մաշտաբներով են շարունակել թալանել երկիրը ու մուլտիմիլիարդատերեր են դառել, երբ մնացած երկիրը միջնադարում ա ապրում: 




> Ըհը դե, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ ինչքան էլ գեղեցիկ խոսքերով թաքցնես իրականությունը, դու սրտանց ուզում ես որ մեր երկրում գունավոր հեղափոխություն լինի, մենք ԱՄՆ-ի վասալը մնանք, իրանց փդած տակները մեզ պաշտպանեն, իրանց սալդատի սապոգը մեր սահմաի վրա լինի, մենք էլ դրա փողը տանք...


Если уж цитируешь меня, то цитируй точно.  :LOL: 

Նախ, եթե մի հատ գրառում գտնես, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, որ ուզում եմ Հայաստանում ամերիկյան կամ ուրիշ զորք լինի, սաղ Ակումբի առաջ քեզանից ներողություն կխնդրեմ:

Ու քանի որ դու օդի մեջ հավայի կրակող ես, էս պահին քեզ մեղադրում եմ չունեցածդ դիրքորոշումը ստախոսությամբ հիմնավորելու մեջ: 

Լիոն, դու բացի դեմագոգից նաև փաստերը կեղծելու մեծ վարպետ ես, շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## Lion

> Այսինք կապ չունի քո գրքերը վաճառվում են 200 դրամով, թե՞ 800 դրամով: Ելցինը քիչն էր թալանում, Պուտինը շատն ա թալանում:


Էնքանով կապ ունի, որ էն դեպքում թալանը ազգային անվտանգությանը վտանգող չափերի էր հասնում, այն դեպքում առաջնայինը դա էր, իսկ այս դեպքում` պետությունը առաջնային է ու... ձեռի հետ էլ իրենց են նայում:




> Լավ տղա, կարա՞ս մինչև վերջ նայես քո իսկ տված հղումը, ու տեսնես որ քո իսկ տված հղման մեջ կա ակղյուսակ, որը ցույց ա տալիս երկրի ընդհանուր պարտքը 538 միլաիդ դոլար: Ու ավելի լավ ա պաշտոնական տվյալներ նայի, ոչ թե վիքիլիքս: Չնայած էս դեպքում տարբերություն չկա: Ռուսաստանի Կենտրրոնական Բանկը քո համար նորմալ աղբյուր ա, թե՞ չէ:


Ճիշտ ես, պրետենզիան մասնակի հանվեց: Բայց հաշվի առ երեք հանգամանք - նախ ես դա հաստատ չէի պնդում, որովհետև որոշակիորեն վստահում էի քո խոսքերին և դա ճիշտ դուրս եկավ, հետո` դինամիկան ամեն դեպքում բացասական է և, ի վերջո, Պուտինն արդեն մի քանի տարի է, իշխանության մեջ չէ:





> Բըլթ:
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեկը մյուսի հետ, Լիոն: Երկրի սուվերեն ռեյտինգը պագրոմ չի, ու նույնիսկ փիղ չի, որ համեմատես իրար հետ:


Ոչ պակաս բըլթ, քանի որ այդ բոլոր գնահատականները սուբյեկտիվ են:




> էս 15 տարի ա փորձում են առնել, ու միակ բանը որ արել են հարիֆ Խադարկովսկուն սաղ կյանքը բերդում պահելն ա:  Նասկի ա կարում նախկին միլիոնատերը, մենակ նրա հմար, որ Պուտինին թարս էր նայել: Բայց նույ ժամանակ, Պուտինի քիփ ախպեր ընգերները ավելի մեծ մաշտաբներով են շարունակել թալանել երկիրը ու մուլտիմիլիարդատերեր են դառել, երբ մնացած երկիրը միջնադարում ա ապրում:


Վստահ չեմ, որ իրեն քննադատողները, մասնավորապես ներկայիս տարաբնույթ նեմցովները, ավելին կանեին:




> Если уж цитируешь меня, то цитируй точно. 
> 
> Նախ, եթե մի հատ գրառում գտնես, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, որ ուզում եմ Հայաստանում ամերիկյան կամ ուրիշ զորք լինի, սաղ Ակումբի առաջ քեզանից ներողություն կխնդրեմ:
> 
> Ու քանի որ դու օդի մեջ հավայի կրակող ես, էս պահին քեզ մեղադրում եմ չունեցածդ դիրքորոշումը ստախոսությամբ հիմնավորելու մեջ:


Դե ինչ, եթե չես ուզում օդի մեջ հավայի կրակող լինել որ չունեցածդ դիրքորոշումդ ստախոսությամբ ես հիմնավորում, ապա ցույց տուր մի հատ գրառում, որտեղ ես ասել եմ, որ _ես սրտանց ուզում ես որ մենք Ռուսաստանի վասալը մնանքն, իրանց փդած տակները մեզ պաշտպանեն, իրանց սալդատի սապոգը մեր սահմաի վրա լինի, մենք էլ դրա փողը տանք,_ (խոսքերն ու տառասխալները քոնն են) ու ես սաղ Ակումբի առաջ քեզանից ներողություն կխնդրեմ: Իսկ եթե նման բան ցույց չտվեցիր, իսկ նման բան դու սկզբունքորեն չես կարող ցույց տալ, ապա կամրագրենք, որ դու, *Տրիբուն,* բացի դեմագոգից նաև փաստերը կեղծելու մեծ վարպետ ես, ի վիճակի չես տարրական հարգանք դրսևորել զրուցակցիդ նկատմամբ և դա խոսում է որպես մարդ քո տեսակի մասին, ինչի համար էլ սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էնքանով կապ ունի, որ էն դեպքում թալանը ազգային անվտանգությանը վտանգող չափերի էր հասնում, այն դեպքում առաջնայինը դա էր, իսկ այս դեպքում` պետությունը առաջնային է ու... ձեռի հետ էլ իրենց են նայում:
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ ես, պրետենզիան մասնակի հանվեց: Բայց հաշվի առ երեք հանգամանք - նախ ես դա հաստատ չէի պնդում, որովհետև որոշակիորեն վստահում էի քո խոսքերին և դա ճիշտ դուրս եկավ, հետո` դինամիկան ամեն դեպքում բացասական է և, ի վերջո, Պուտինն արդեն մի քանի տարի է, իշխանության մեջ չէ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Այ սենց կամ հավայի դիմացինի ասածը կրկնելով, կամ էլ ինքդ քո վրա հղում տալով գիրք ես գրում ու ինտերնետով մեկ տալկատ ես անում, դրա համար էլ նկարազարդ բրոշյուրի մակարդակից էն կողմ չես անցնելու:

Բան չունեմ ասելու, դու կարող ա հիմա ապացուցես, որ դու չես ասել, որ ռուսական բազան պիտի մնա Հայաստանում, բայց ասենք ես մի օր ասել եմ, որ ուզում եմ Ամերիկյան բազա լինի Հայաստանում  :LOL:  Հետո էլ կարաս պահանջես, որ ես ապացուցեմ, որ ես տենց բան չեմ ասել:  :LOL: 

Ախ Լիոն-Լիոն ..... ընգեր, էս տեմպերով քո բրուշուրները նոյան տապանում իրա գլխի լցված մի անկյունում փոշոտվելուց էն կողմ չեն անցնի: Իսկ որքան ափսոս է տաղանդդ:  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

"Բրոշյուրներս", իսկ իրականում ավելի, քան 1.500 տպագիր էջ պարունակող Հայ ժողովրդի ռազմական Տարեգիրք կոչվող աշխատությունս վաղուց է ստացել իր գնահատականը ընթերցողներիս կողմից, կարող էս չանհանգստանալ - այն ոգևորությունը, որով ընթերցողները գնեցին գիրքը գրախանութներից, դրա լավագույն ապացույցն է: Մնացածի պահով էլ... ինչ ասեմ - ոնց քեզ դուր չեկավ, որ քեզ վերագրեցին բաներ, որոնք չէիր ասել կամ արել, տենց էլ` ինձ: Իսկ... ամենամնացածի պահով - թող մարդիկ լինեն օբյեկտիվ և ամեն մեկը թող կարծիք կազմի իր հասկացածի չափով  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

Լիոն ջան, խորապես հարգում եմ կատարածդ աշխատանքը (խոսքը 1500 տպագիր էջի մասին է  :Jpit:  ), բայց արի մի վիճի, որ էսօր Ռուսաստանը բացի էներգետիկ ռեսուրսների «բառիգությունից» ուրիշ ոչ մի բանով չի զբաղվում, ինչը մեծապես հենց Պուտինի կառավարման վաստակն ա։ Անցած տարի մի գերմանացի փորձագետի հոդված կարդացի, որտեղ մարդը փաստերով ապացուցում էր, որ նավթի ու գազի հանքահորերը իրենց աշխարհագրությամբ «տեղաշարժվում» են դեպի արևելք, ու դրան զուգահեռ հումքը կորցնում է իր էներգետիկ որակները։ Էս տեմպերով ու ուղղությամբ շարժվելով Ռուսաստանը մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո կանգնելու ա անցած դարի իրավիճակի շեմին, երբ կա մի ամբողջ երկիր սոված ռուս մուժիկ ու մի քանի հազար արքունիք, որը ի վիճակի չի լինելու կերակրելու էդ ամբոխին, որովհետև տնտեսության զարգացվածության մակարդակը ձգտում ա զրոյի։

Հիմա մի քիչ էլ Ելցինի մասին։ Լիոն ջան, Ելցինի ժամանակ ամբողջ Ռուսաստանը ընկած էր պրիվատիզացիայի հետևից (ճիշտ էնպես, ոնց որ մեզ մոտ), ու մարդիկ զբաղված էին տոտալ թալանով. թալանում էին պետ գույքը ով կարող էր ու ինչքան կարող էր։ Էս ֆոնի վրա կախումը էներգետիկ ռեսուրսներից կարող ա և էդքան ակնհայտ չերևար։ Բայց երբ «բանը» հասավ Պուտինին, պարզվեց, որ էլ թալանելու բան չի մնացել (կամ շատ քիչ է մնացել)։ Ու ընտրվեց բնական պաշարների հաշվին երկիրը ոտքի հանելու ուղղությունը։ Թե ինչքանով ա դա Պուտինին հաջողվել՝ թողնեմ քո գնահատականին, բայց նշեմ, որ աստղաբաշխական թվերի հասնող դոլարներով նավթ ու գազ արտահանելուց հետո էլ էսօր Ռուսաստանը կես տրիլիոն արտաքին պարտք ունի (Տրիբունը հղումը դրել էր)։ Իսկ սա եթե ոչ սեփական երկրի նկատմամբ տեռորի, ապա գոնե լավ կառավարման մասին չի խոսում։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ժող, մի բան հարցնեմ, էլի: Գուցե պարզ բան է, բայց ես տնտեսագիտությունից մի քիչ հեռու եմ: Եթե արտաքին պարտքի մեծությամբ որոշվում է երկրի վիճակը, ապա ինչու՞ են այդ ցուցակը գլխավորում ամենազարգացած երկրները:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._external_debt

----------

Lion (12.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միգուցե արտաքին պարտքի ու տարեկան բյուջեի հարաբերակցությա՞մբ ա որոշվում  :Think:

----------


## Lion

*davidus* ջան, շատ բաներ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով այլ ալտերնատիվ հիմա չկա - նեմցովա-խակամադայական թևը իր սնանկությունն ապացուցեց 90-ականներին...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *davidus* ջան, շատ բաներ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով այլ ալտերնատիվ հիմա չկա - նեմցովա-խակամադայական թևը իր սնանկությունն ապացուցեց 90-ականներին...


Ինչի՞ն չկա ալտերնատիվ, ընտրությունները կեղծելո՞ւն: Իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում սնանկությունը ապացուցվե՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ո՞վ ա որոշում էդ միակին ու անկրկնելիին, որ թագավորելու ա հավիտեանս հավիտենից, ՊԱ՞Կը, իսկ ընտրություններն ինչի՞ համար են: Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ մեխանիզմը ալտերնատիվի առկայությունը որոշելու: Ես մի ձև գիտեմ՝ ընտրություններ: Թե ուրիշ ձև գիտես, ասա խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ճիշտ ես, պրետենզիան մասնակի հանվեց: Բայց հաշվի առ երեք հանգամանք - նախ ես դա հաստատ չէի պնդում, որովհետև որոշակիորեն վստահում էի քո խոսքերին և դա ճիշտ դուրս եկավ, հետո` դինամիկան ամեն դեպքում բացասական է և, ի վերջո, *Պուտինն արդեն մի քանի տարի է, իշխանության մեջ չէ:*


Թավ տառերով գրածը արդեն իսկ ցույց է տալիս թե ինչ մուգ վարդագույն ակնոցներով ես նայում Ռուսաստանին։ Քիչ ա մնում ասես ընտրութնուններն էլ ազատ ու թափանցիկ են եղել։

----------


## davidus

> Ժող, մի բան հարցնեմ, էլի: Գուցե պարզ բան է, բայց ես տնտեսագիտությունից մի քիչ հեռու եմ: Եթե արտաքին պարտքի մեծությամբ որոշվում է երկրի վիճակը, ապա ինչու՞ են այդ ցուցակը գլխավորում ամենազարգացած երկրները:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._external_debt


Դավ ջան, նրա համար են գլխավորում, որովհետև էդ երկրները դրսից վերցրած փողերը իրացնում են ներդրումների տեսքով։ Այսինքն՝ էսօր վերցնելով 100$ ու ներդնելով, նրանք կանախատեսում են որ միայն մարել էդ 100$ և դրա 10$ տոկոսը, այլև մարումից հետո փաստացի արդյունք ապահովել սեփական տնտեսության համար։ ԱՄՆ-ի դեպքում կարելի ա մի փոքր այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, քանի որ Աֆղանստան մտնելու տարուց ի վեր կտրուկ սկսել ա աճել՝ հիմնականում կապված ռազմական ծախսերի հետ։ Էս տասը տարի անընդհատ դրա մասին խոսվում էր։



Զարգացած երկիրը (խելացի կառավարություն ունեցող) դրսից եկած փողերով փող ա սարքում, ոչ թե թալանում ա ու դնում գրպանը։

Հ.Գ. Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ արտաքին պարտքը իր չափով համարյա հավասար է ՀՆԱ-ի ծավալին՝ 95%, այնինչ տարբեր գնահատմամբ 50 %-ը արդեն խիստ ռիսկային է համարվում։

----------

Lion (12.12.2011), One_Way_Ticket (12.12.2011), Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչի՞ն չկա ալտերնատիվ, ընտրությունները կեղծելո՞ւն: Իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում սնանկությունը ապացուցվե՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ո՞վ ա որոշում էդ միակին ու անկրկնելիին, որ թագավորելու ա հավիտեանս հավիտենից, ՊԱ՞Կը, իսկ ընտրություններն ինչի՞ համար են: Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ մեխանիզմը ալտերնատիվի առկայությունը որոշելու: Ես մի ձև գիտեմ՝ ընտրություններ: Թե ուրիշ ձև գիտես, ասա խնդրում եմ:


Ձայ, ախր ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզ չէ: Աշխարհը միայն սև ու սպիտակ չէ:
Երբևէ լսե՞լ ես Սինգապուր կոչվող երկրի մասին: 60-ական թվերին սովորական ասիական աղքատ երկիր, առանց ինչ-որ բնական ռեսուրսների, գրագետ բռնապետության շնորհիվ այսօր մեկ շնչին հասնող ՀՆԱ-ով աշխարհում երրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցնում: Վերջերս որ այնտեղ էի, գործընկերոջս հետ էի զրուցում, ով շուրջ 5 տարի ապրել է Սինգապուրում: Հարցրեցի, թե նրա կարծիքով ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ սինգապուրյան հրաշքը, նա հետաքրքիր մի բան ասաց: Ասում է` այստեղ կառավարությունը հնարավորություն ունի երկարաժամկետ որոշումներ ընդունելու և իրականացնելու: Ժողովրդավարական երկրներում նման հնարավորություն չկա, չորս տարում արդյունք ցույց չտվեցիր, քեզ կփոխեն: Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, որ բռնապետությունը լավագույն կառավարման համակարգն է: Բռնապետդ կարող է երկարաժամկետ էշություններ անել, և դրա հավանականությունը շատ ավելի մեծ է: Սա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ *այսպես էլ է լինում*:
Հիմա Ռուսաստանի դեպքում ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դեմոկրատիան լավ կաշխատի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն կփլուզի երկիրը:

----------

Lion (12.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ, ախր ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզ չէ: Աշխարհը միայն սև ու սպիտակ չէ:
> Երբևէ լսե՞լ ես Սինգապուր կոչվող երկրի մասին: 60-ական թվերին սովորական ասիական աղքատ երկիր, առանց ինչ-որ բնական ռեսուրսների, գրագետ բռնապետության շնորհիվ այսօր մեկ շնչին հասնող ՀՆԱ-ով աշխարհում երրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցնում: Վերջերս որ այնտեղ էի, գործընկերոջս հետ էի զրուցում, ով շուրջ 5 տարի ապրել է Սինգապուրում: Հարցրեցի, թե նրա կարծիքով ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ սինգապուրյան հրաշքը, նա հետաքրքիր մի բան ասաց: Ասում է` այստեղ կառավարությունը հնարավորություն ունի երկարաժամկետ որոշումներ ընդունելու և իրականացնելու: Ժողովրդավարական երկրներում նման հնարավորություն չկա, չորս տարում արդյունք ցույց չտվեցիր, քեզ կփոխեն: Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, որ բռնապետությունը լավագույն կառավարման համակարգն է: Բռնապետդ կարող է երկարաժամկետ էշություններ անել, և դրա հավանականությունը շատ ավելի մեծ է: Սա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ *այսպես էլ է լինում*:
> Հիմա Ռուսաստանի դեպքում ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դեմոկրատիան լավ կաշխատի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն կփլուզի երկիրը:


Իմ համար սև ու սպիտակ ա աշխարհի էդ մասը  :Jpit:  Բացի ընտրություններից արժանիին ընտրելու ուրիշ մեխանիզմ չգիտեմ: Սինգապուրյան հրաշքի մասին գիտեմ, էդ էն դեպքն ա, որը ցույց ա տալի, թե ինչ կարա անի մի հոգին: Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե էդ մի հոգին ոնց ա եկել իշխանության ու ոնց ա մնացել: Միգուցե և ոչ ժողովրդավարական մեխանիզմով: Ամեն դեպքում, ինքդ ես ասում, որ բռնապետի էշություններ անելու հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա: Բա ի՞նչ անենք, սպասենք մեկը մյուսին իշխանություն ժառանգելով էնքան գնան, մինչև մեջները պատահաբար նորմալ մա՞րդ հայտնվի: Չի լինում էլի տենց: Միապետությունների դարն անցել ա: Իմ կարծիքով, ժամանակակից աշխարհում ոչ մի բռնապետություն ապագա չունի: Ուշ թե շուտ բոլորը Լիբիայի օրն են ընկնելու՝ ընդ որում ինչքան ամուր եղավ բռնապետությունը, էնքան խորն ա լինելու վերքը հեղափոխությունից հետո:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իմ համար սև ու սպիտակ ա աշխարհի էդ մասը  Բացի ընտրություններից արժանիին ընտրելու ուրիշ մեխանիզմ չգիտեմ: Սինգապուրյան հրաշքի մասին գիտեմ, էդ էն դեպքն ա, որը ցույց ա տալի, թե ինչ կարա անի մի հոգին: Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե էդ մի հոգին ոնց ա եկել իշխանության ու ոնց ա մնացել: Միգուցե և ոչ ժողովրդավարական մեխանիզմով: Ամեն դեպքում, ինքդ ես ասում, որ բռնապետի էշություններ անելու հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա: Բա ի՞նչ անենք, սպասենք մեկը մյուսին իշխանություն ժառանգելով էնքան գնան, մինչև մեջները պատահաբար նորմալ մա՞րդ հայտնվի: Չի լինում էլի տենց: Միապետությունների դարն անցել ա: Իմ կարծիքով, ժամանակակից աշխարհում ոչ մի բռնապետություն ապագա չունի: Ուշ թե շուտ բոլորը Լիբիայի օրն են ընկնելու՝ ընդ որում ինչքան ամուր եղավ բռնապետությունը, էնքան խորն ա լինելու վերքը հեղափոխությունից հետո:


Մեր դեպքը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Բայց Ռուսաստանը չեմ կարծում, որ դեմոկրատիայի դեպքում, ասենք, Բաշկիրիային կկարողանա իր կազմում պահել: Բաշկիրները դեմոկրատիկ ռեֆերենդում կանեն ու կանկախանան  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հիմա Ռուսաստանի դեպքում ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դեմոկրատիան լավ կաշխատի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն կփլուզի երկիրը:


 Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ռուսաստան ասելով արդեն հարյուրավոր տարիներ է, հասկացվում է բռնապետություն, երբեմն անգամ դաժանագույն բռնապետություն /վերցնենք թեկուզ ստալինյան տարիները… և այլն/ ու դեմոկրատիան իհարկե փլուզելու է այդ բռնապետությունը, որը ամենակարևորը նաև - կայսրություն է, այսինքն օրինակ, այնտեղ կան մի քանի սորտի ազգեր: ինչպես Օսմանյան կայսրությունն էր, ու նաև հիմիկվա Թուրքիանմ որի փլուզման համար ամենակարճ ճանապարհը այնտեղ դեմոկրատիայի հաստատումն է:  Իսկ  փլուզվել Ռուսական կայսրությունը, երկրորդ անգամ այս 50 տարվա մեջ, աշխարհում ոչ մեկին էլ ձեռք չի տալիս: ոչ մեկը զահլա չունի ասենք կովկասում ունենալ մի քնաի տասնյակ անկախ մաֆիոզ-բռնատիրական երկրներ: մասամբ նաև դրանով է պայմանավորված նավթի այժմյան արհեստական բարձր գները, այսինքն դա աշխարհի նվերն է Ռուսաստանին, որ նա կարողանա կառավարել իր տարածքը: բայց նաև մյուս կողմից շատ առաջ գնալ էլ նրան ոչ մեկը չի թողնի, ու նորից ստրկացնել արևելյան եվրոպան…
Ցար Պուտին կարծում եմ ,որ բոլորին էլ ձեռատու մարմին է: նրանից /ԿԳԲ-ից/ վախենում են ռուսաստանի ներսում, իսկ դրսի համար նա ոչ մի վտանգ էլ չի ներկայացնում, քանի որ ինքը/իր ստրուկտուրան/  միակ ուշադրությունը դարձնում է դիկտատի և բնական ռեսուրսներով ժողովրդին կերակրելու վրա: նաև ինքը երևի ռուսաստանի ամենաանդեմ երբեմնի ղեկավարներից է: ոնց որ ասենք քոչարյանը մեր համար: մեկը լիժա է քշում, մյուսը գերձայնային ինքնաթիռ, ամեն մեկը իրա երկիր չափերի գյոռա:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեր դեպքը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Բայց Ռուսաստանը չեմ կարծում, որ դեմոկրատիայի դեպքում, ասենք, Բաշկիրիային կկարողանա իր կազմում պահել: Բաշկիրները դեմոկրատիկ ռեֆերենդում կանեն ու կանկախանան


«Բա ինչ անենք» -ը ընդհանուր էի ասում մարդկության համար: 

Իսկ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ռուսաստանի սահմանադրությունը թույլ ա տալիս ռեֆերենդումով անկախանալ:  Վերջապես ինչի՞ ես համոզված, որ ճիշտ կառավարման դեպքում բաշկիրները կուզենան անկախանալ: Ամբողջ եվրոպան միանում ա (ճիշտ ա դա էլ միարժեք չի ընդունվում, բայց ամեն դեպքում դեռ միավորման պրոցես ա գնում և ոչ հակառակը), եթե ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդները զգան, որ նորմալ երկրում են ապրում, կարող ա ոչ էլ ուզեն անկախանալ: Իսկ սենց զոռով պահելով ինչքա՞ն կարան, վերջը գմփալու են էլի, ոնց որ սովետական միությունը քանդվեց, տենց էլ Ռուսաստանն ա քանդվելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> «Բա ինչ անենք» -ը ընդհանուր էի ասում մարդկության համար: 
> 
> Իսկ համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ռուսաստանի սահմանադրությունը թույլ ա տալիս ռեֆերենդումով անկախանալ:  Վերջապես ինչի՞ ես համոզված, որ ճիշտ կառավարման դեպքում բաշկիրները կուզենան անկախանալ: Ամբողջ եվրոպան միանում ա (ճիշտ ա դա էլ միարժեք չի ընդունվում, բայց ամեն դեպքում դեռ միավորման պրոցես ա գնում և ոչ հակառակը), եթե ռուսաստանի ժողովուրդները զգան, որ նորմալ երկրում են ապրում, կարող ա ոչ էլ ուզեն անկախանալ: Իսկ սենց զոռով պահելով ինչքա՞ն կարան, վերջը գմփալու են էլի, ոնց որ սովետական միությունը քանդվեց, տենց էլ Ռուսաստանն ա քանդվելու:


Եվրոպական երկրները ուրիշ ձև են միավորվում: Ասենք, լեհերը Բեռլինին, Փարիզին, կամ Լոնդոնին հարկ չեն մուծում: Իսկ բաշկիրները Մոսկվային հարկ են մուծում: Լեհաստանում անգլերենը, ֆրանսերենը կամ գերմաներենը պետական լեզու չէ, իսկ Բաշկիրիայում ռուսերենը պետական լեզու է: Ռուսներին դա ձեռնտու է, իսկ բաշկիրներին` ոչ  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Ինչի՞ն չկա ալտերնատիվ, ընտրությունները կեղծելո՞ւն: Իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում սնանկությունը ապացուցվե՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ: Ո՞վ ա որոշում էդ միակին ու անկրկնելիին, որ թագավորելու ա հավիտեանս հավիտենից, ՊԱ՞Կը, իսկ ընտրություններն ինչի՞ համար են: Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ մեխանիզմը ալտերնատիվի առկայությունը որոշելու: Ես մի ձև գիտեմ՝ ընտրություններ: Թե ուրիշ ձև գիտես, ասա խնդրում եմ:


Չէ, իհարկե, ճիշտ ես - հարցը պետք է լուծի միայն ժողովուրդը, դեմոկրատական ընտրությունների միջոցով - դա աքսիոմա է: Հիամ ուղղակի հարց է - Մոսկվայում ճղճղացող այդ մասսան իրոք մեծամասնություն է, իրոք դա ժողովրդի ձայնն է, թե... հերթական ուղղորդվող գործընթացն է...




> Թավ տառերով գրածը արդեն իսկ ցույց է տալիս թե ինչ մուգ վարդագույն ակնոցներով ես նայում Ռուսաստանին։ Քիչ ա մնում ասես ընտրութնուններն էլ ազատ ու թափանցիկ են եղել։


Չէ, ապեր, չէ - կեղծումներ հաստատ եղած կլինեն, բայց էդ ճղճղացող հիստերիաներին էլ... ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում: Վերջը լավ թե վատ, բայց Պուտինյան դարաշրջանում հենց թեկուզ պետական ծառայողների լայն մասսաները սկսեցին լավ ապրել, իսկ դա քիչ չէ: Շնչեց նաև բիզնեսը, դա էլ քիչ չէ: Իհարկե, մի լայն մասն էլ այս կամ այն պատճառով դժգոհ մնաց, օբյեկտիվ կամ սուբյեկտիվ: Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ, հաշվի առնելով երկրի ոտքի կանգնելը, մասսան պետք է որ գոհ լինի...

----------

Արևածագ (13.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ամբողջ եվրոպան միանում ա (ճիշտ ա դա էլ միարժեք չի ընդունվում,* բայց ամեն դեպքում դեռ միավորման պրոցես ա գնում և ոչ հակառակը*)....


Ձայ ջան, Եվրոպայի վերջին զարգացումներին որ ուշադիր հետևես, հստակ կտեսնես, որ Գերմանիայի պես պետությունը առանձնապես գոհ չի էդ միությունում լինելու համար, որովհետև իր հարկատուների փողերով պահում ա Հունաստանի ու Իտալիայի (հեսա Իսպանիան էլ կմիանա էդ շարքին) նման պարազիտ երկրների։

Շատ չէ, հլը փորձի օրական գոնե մի անգամ Եվրոնյուզի լուրերը լսես. Եվրոպայի կեսը ընկել էր Մերկելի ոտքերը, որ սա համաձայնվի ֆինանական հատկացումների փաթեթին կողմ քվեարկել։ Էս տեմպերով որ նայենք՝ Եվրախորհրդի ապագան էդքան էլ պարզ չի, լավ էլ մշուշոտ ա։

----------

Lion (13.12.2011), One_Way_Ticket (12.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, մի բան հարցնեմ, էլի: Գուցե պարզ բան է, բայց ես տնտեսագիտությունից մի քիչ հեռու եմ: Եթե արտաքին պարտքի մեծությամբ որոշվում է երկրի վիճակը, ապա ինչու՞ են այդ ցուցակը գլխավորում ամենազարգացած երկրները:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._external_debt


Շատ ու շատ հետաքրքիր ու բազմակողմանի հարց ես առաջ քաշել: Բայց էս հարցին մի հղումով պատասխանելը դժվար ա: 

Բայց, եթե ուշադիր նայես թե ովքեր են առաջին 10-11 երկրներին, ապա կտեսնես որ դրանք այն երկրներն են, որոնց արժույթները (դոլար, եվրո, ֆունտ, յեն, ֆրանկ) համարվում են ռեզերվային: Այսինքն, աշխարհի մնացած բոլոր երկրները իրենց միջազգային ռեզերվենրը պահում են հենց  այդ արժույթներով, ու հիմնականում դոլար ու եվրո: Դա հնարավորություն ա տալիս էտ երկրների միջազգային շուկայում ցածր տոկոսներով բոնդեր թողարկել - ԼՏՊ սիրած աբլիգացիներ  :LOL: : Ու ըստ էության էտ երկրները շատ ցածր տոկոսներով դեֆիցիտ են սպասարկում ու մեծացնում են ծախսերը: 

Փաստը նրանում ա, որ հիմա աշխարհում սկսվել ա պարտքային կրիզիս, քանի որ էտ մեծ երկրները չափից դուրս շատ պարտք են կուտակել: Բայց, փաստը նաև նրանում ա, որ ներդրողները, այսինքն պարտք տվողները, վստահում են այն երկրներին, որոնք լուրջ տնտեսական բազա ունեն ու ի վիճակի են սպասարկել իրենց պարտքը: Այսինքն, եթե նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ պարտքը ահռելի մեծ ա, միևնույնն ա ամերիկայն տնտեսությունն ավելի վստահելի ա, ամերիկյան տնտեսական բազան ավելի մեծ ու հզոր ա ու հետևապես Ամերիկան երբեք բակրոտ չի լինի: Նույնը Գերմանիան, Ֆրանսիան. Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Նիդեռլանդները, Ճապոնիան .........  

Թե որ երկրներն են ավելի լուրջ ու վստահելի որոշվում ա սուվերեն ռեյտինգներով մի քանի կազմակերպությունների կողմից: *Հարգարժան Լիոնը գրում ա, որ դա սուբյեկտիվ ա*, բայց չարաչար սխալվում ա, քանի որ դա շատ ավլի օբյեկտիվ ա, քան փղերի քանակը երկու հազար ատարի առաջ: Բայց ավելի հեշտ ա մի բառով որևէ բանը սուբյեկտիվ համարելը, քան մի քիչ ուղեղին զոռ տալը ու հասկանալ փորձելը: 

Ուրեմն, էտ սուվերեն ռեյտինգները, անկախ պարտքի մեծությունից, հաշվի են առնում հարյուրավոր ցուցանիշները - տնտեասկան աճ, պետական ծախսեր, բանկային ոլորտ, աշխատանքի արդյունավետություն, արտահանում, արտահանման կառուցվածք, տնտեսության դիվերսիֆիկացում և այլն և այլն ...... 

Երեք գիգանտ կա էտ ոլորտում S&P, Moody's, Fitch: Հսկա ինստիտուտներ են, որոնք հստակ ու ոչ մեկից գաղտնի չպահվող մեթոդոլոգիա ունեն: *Եթե դա սուբյեկտիվ լիներ, Լիոն, ապա նույն Ռուսաստանը չէր ձգտի, որ ամեն կերպ իրա ռեյտինգը բարձրանար:* 

S&P երկրների սուվերեն ռեյտինգը կարելի ա նայել ստեղ: Եթե հավոս ունենք, կարաք մեթոդոլոգիան էլ կարդաք: 

Ի միջի այլոց, S&P Հայաստանին ռեյտինգ չի տալիս, իսկ մյուս երկուսը տալիս են: Համեմատության համար, մի քանի հատ զարգացած ու հավայի երկիր նայենք էլի մեր ու Ռուսաստանի կողքերը:

*Fitch*
Հայաստան - BB-
Ռուսաստան - BBB
ԱՄՆ - AAA
Ֆրանսիա - AAA 
Պերու - BBB
Պանամա -BBB 

*Moody's*
Հայաստան - Ba2
Ռուսաստան - Baa1
ԱՄՆ - Aaa
Ֆրանսիա - Aaa
Պերու - Baa3
Պանամա -Baa3

Սենց որ նայենք, Հայստանն ու Ռուսաստանը համարյա նույն մակարդակի երկրներ են  :LOL:  Մենք փոքր ենք ու ոչ մի ռեսուրս չունենք, ու ռեյտինգ ունենք: Էն մեծ հայվան երկիրը ալամ աշխարհի ռեսուրսները հավաքել ա տակը ու ռեյտինգը այսպես կոչված мусорный ա:  Ռուսաստռանն էլ Պերուի մակարդակի երկիր ա, ամեն ձև, քանի հատ ուզում ա կարա ատոմային ռում ունենա, դրանից ինքը երկիր չի դառնում:

----------

davidus (13.12.2011), Lion (13.12.2011), One_Way_Ticket (13.12.2011), Skeptic (13.12.2011), Շինարար (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձայ, ախր ամեն ինչ այդքան պարզ չէ: Աշխարհը միայն սև ու սպիտակ չէ:
> Երբևէ լսե՞լ ես Սինգապուր կոչվող երկրի մասին: 60-ական թվերին սովորական ասիական աղքատ երկիր, առանց ինչ-որ բնական ռեսուրսների, գրագետ բռնապետության շնորհիվ այսօր մեկ շնչին հասնող ՀՆԱ-ով աշխարհում երրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցնում: Վերջերս որ այնտեղ էի, գործընկերոջս հետ էի զրուցում, ով շուրջ 5 տարի ապրել է Սինգապուրում: Հարցրեցի, թե նրա կարծիքով ինչպես տեղի ունեցավ սինգապուրյան հրաշքը, նա հետաքրքիր մի բան ասաց: Ասում է` այստեղ կառավարությունը հնարավորություն ունի երկարաժամկետ որոշումներ ընդունելու և իրականացնելու: Ժողովրդավարական երկրներում նման հնարավորություն չկա, չորս տարում արդյունք ցույց չտվեցիր, քեզ կփոխեն: Իհարկե, սա չի նշանակում, որ բռնապետությունը լավագույն կառավարման համակարգն է: Բռնապետդ կարող է երկարաժամկետ էշություններ անել, և դրա հավանականությունը շատ ավելի մեծ է: Սա ընդամենը նշանակում է, որ *այսպես էլ է լինում*:
> Հիմա Ռուսաստանի դեպքում ես շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դեմոկրատիան լավ կաշխատի: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ այն կփլուզի երկիրը:


Սինգապուրը շատ սպեցիֆիկ դեպք ա, ու չի կարելի ա իրա հետ համեմատվել: Էտ էն երկիրն ա, որտեղ բնակչության մեծամասնությունը, մոտ 40%-ը, քաղաքացիություն չունի, իսկ կառավարման ողջ համակարգը ու տնտեսությունը գտնվում ա տեղի չինացիների ձեռքում: 

Բայց ինչի՞ օրինակ չես նայում Հարավային Կորեան, որտեղ դիկտատուրա չկա, բայց արտակարգ զարգացած երկիր ա:   :Wink: 

Հարցը նրանում ա, որ հարուստ ռեսուրսներով երկրներում, օրինակ Ռուսաստանում, դիկտատուրայի դեպքում երկրի ողջ հարաստությունը կենտրոնանում ա չինովնիկների ու չինովնիկների հետ ախպերացած օլիգարխների գրպաններում, քանի որ Ռուսաստանի պես հսկա երկիրը կենտրոնացած-պուտինյան ձևով կառավարելու համար պետք ա ահռելի մեծ բյուրոկրատական ապարատ: Իսկ էտ ապարատը վաղ թե ուշ վերահսկողությունից դուրս ա գալիս ու սկսում ա լցնել սեփական գրպանները: Դա արդեն նույնիսկ ռուսական բարձր իշխանությունը չի թաքցնում, քանի որ իրավիճակը հսկողությունից լրիվ դուրս ա եկել: Եթե էսօր ռուսաստանում սկսեն կաշառակերության ու թալանի դեմ պայքարել, սաղ պետական համակարգը պիտի գնա գաղութ  :LOL:  

Էս տեսանկյունից, սկզբունքորեն Ռուսաստանում երևի իրոք կտրուկ տեղաշարժեր պետք չեն, քանի որ ամեն կտրուկ բանը Ռուսաստանում հեշտ լիքը արյուն ա դառնում: Բայց բոլորը նաև հասկանում են, որ Պուտինյան մեթոդներով երկիրը կառավարելը ի վերջո ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հասցնելու: Ռուսաստանում գիտական միտք համարյա չի մնացել, սաղ թողել գնացել են եվրոպաներ ու ամերիկաներ: Մնացել են մենակ նավթ քաշողներն ու ծախողները: 

Փաստացի Ռուսաստանում բյուրոկրատական համակարգի նկատմամ վերահսկողություն չկա, քանի որ չկա փաստացի պառլամենտ: Եդինայա Ռոսիան դա նույն բյուրոկրատներն են, որոնք նստած են դումայում ու պեչատում են կրեմլի սաղ թղթերը: Սենց համակարգը, առանց հավասարակշռման մեխանիզմների ու փոխադարձ վերահսկողության, ի վերջո դառնում ա դինոզավր - ծանր, կուշտ, առանց մոտիվացիայի, առանց զարգանալու ցանկության ...

----------

davidus (13.12.2011), Skeptic (13.12.2011), Ձայնալար (13.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Չէ, իհարկե, ճիշտ ես - հարցը պետք է լուծի միայն ժողովուրդը, դեմոկրատական ընտրությունների միջոցով - դա աքսիոմա է:* Հիամ ուղղակի հարց է - Մոսկվայում ճղճղացող այդ մասսան իրոք մեծամասնություն է, իրոք դա ժողովրդի ձայնն է, թե... հերթական ուղղորդվող գործընթացն է...


Կարևորը, որ թավատառ մասով համաձայն ես հետս  :Smile:  Մնացածը անիմաստ ա քննարկել, անձամբ ես իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի վրա հիմնվելով, համոզված եմ, որ ընտրությունները Ռուսաստանում կեղծվել են, բայց քեզ դա ապացուցել չեմ կարող: Իհարկե կարող եմ որոշ հղումներ, վիդեոներ, կարծիքներ ու փաստարկներ բերել, բայց ամբողջական ապացույց ներկայացնել չեմ կարող: Իսկ դու ի՞նչս ես կարծում, տեղի ունեցած պետ դումայի ընտրությունները ընդհանուր առմամբ արտացոլո՞ւմ են ժողովրդի կարծիքը:

----------

Lion (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր դեպքը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Բայց Ռուսաստանը չեմ կարծում, որ դեմոկրատիայի դեպքում, ասենք, Բաշկիրիային կկարողանա իր կազմում պահել: Բաշկիրները դեմոկրատիկ ռեֆերենդում կանեն ու կանկախանան


Արի ուրիշ ձև նայենք հարցին: 

Սաղ ուզում են լավ ապրել, այդ թվում բաշկիրները: Բաշկիրներին պետք չի անկախ, բայց սոված ու հավայի երկիր: Ու եթե Ռուսաստանը լինի ազատ, արդար ու հարուստ, ապա բոլորը կցանկանան մնալ Ռուսաստանի կազմում: Կարող ա ուզբեկներն ու տաջիկներն էլ ուզենան վերդառնալ Ռուսաստանի կազմ, ո՞վ գիտի:  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (13.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայ ջան, Եվրոպայի վերջին զարգացումներին որ ուշադիր հետևես, հստակ կտեսնես, որ Գերմանիայի պես պետությունը առանձնապես գոհ չի էդ միությունում լինելու համար, որովհետև իր հարկատուների փողերով պահում ա Հունաստանի ու Իտալիայի (հեսա Իսպանիան էլ կմիանա էդ շարքին) նման պարազիտ երկրների։
> 
> Շատ չէ, հլը փորձի օրական գոնե մի անգամ Եվրոնյուզի լուրերը լսես. Եվրոպայի կեսը ընկել էր Մերկելի ոտքերը, որ սա համաձայնվի ֆինանական հատկացումների փաթեթին կողմ քվեարկել։ Էս տեմպերով որ նայենք՝ Եվրախորհրդի ապագան էդքան էլ պարզ չի, լավ էլ մշուշոտ ա։


Դավ, էդ փակագծինը գրել եմ, որ կանխեմ էս գրառումդ, մեկ ա գրել ես  :Jpit:  Ինչ ասեմ  :Dntknw: 

Պարզ ա, որ հեշտ ու սահուն չէր գնալու էդ պրոցեսը: Բայց պրոցեսը գնում ա ու գնալու ա միավորման ուղղությամբ: Միավորման ֆորմատը կարա վերանայվի, փոխվի հարյուր անգամ և այլն, բայց առաջիկայում հակառակ պրոցես դժվար թե գնա:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եվրոպական երկրները ուրիշ ձև են միավորվում: Ասենք, լեհերը Բեռլինին, Փարիզին, կամ Լոնդոնին հարկ չեն մուծում: Իսկ բաշկիրները Մոսկվային հարկ են մուծում: Լեհաստանում անգլերենը, ֆրանսերենը կամ գերմաներենը պետական լեզու չէ, իսկ Բաշկիրիայում ռուսերենը պետական լեզու է: Ռուսներին դա ձեռնտու է, իսկ բաշկիրներին` ոչ


Համաձայն եմ, եթե Ռուսաստանը ուզում ա էդ ժողովուրդներին պահի իր կազմում, պետք ա վերանայի իր մոտեցումները: Նենց անի, որ մեծամասնությանը ձեռնտու լինի լինել ռուսաստանի կազմում և միաժամանակ չոտնահարվի ազգային արժանապատվությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձայ ջան, Եվրոպայի վերջին զարգացումներին որ ուշադիր հետևես, հստակ կտեսնես, որ Գերմանիայի պես պետությունը առանձնապես գոհ չի էդ միությունում լինելու համար, որովհետև իր հարկատուների փողերով պահում ա Հունաստանի ու Իտալիայի (հեսա Իսպանիան էլ կմիանա էդ շարքին) նման պարազիտ երկրների։
> 
> Շատ չէ, հլը փորձի օրական գոնե մի անգամ Եվրոնյուզի լուրերը լսես. Եվրոպայի կեսը ընկել էր Մերկելի ոտքերը, որ սա համաձայնվի ֆինանական հատկացումների փաթեթին կողմ քվեարկել։ Էս տեմպերով որ նայենք՝ Եվրախորհրդի ապագան էդքան էլ պարզ չի, լավ էլ մշուշոտ ա։


Դավ ջան, էտքան էլ պարզ չի ամեն ինչ, եղբայր .. ներող: 

Գերմանիան էտ միությունից ամենագոհերից մեկն ա, քանի որ եվրոյի մուտքով Գերմանիայի արտահանման տեմպերը փիս մեծացան ու Գերմանիայի ազդեցությոնը եվրոպական քաղաքականության ու տնետսության վրա հասավ աննախադեպ չափերի: 

Գերմանիան իրա հարկատուների փողերով ոչ մի երկկիր էլ չի փրկում ու չի կարա փրկի, տենց մեխանիզմ ԵՄ-ում ու եվրոզոնայում չկա: Խոսքը չի գնում ֆինասական հատկացումների փաթեթի մասին: Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում ա, որ որոշ երկրների պարտքի սպասարկամն տոկոսը ավելի բարձր ա, քան Գերմանիայինը: Էտ մի քանի երկիրը շատ պարտք հավաքելու ու բորձր տոկոսների պատճառով ընկել են պարտքային կրիզիսի տակ: Դրա լուծումը էսօր ընդհանուր եվրոպական եվրոբոնդերի թողարկումն ա, կամ Եվրոպական կենտրոնական բանկի կողմից առանձին երկրների սուվերեն պարտքի գնումն ա: Գերմանիան սրան ա դեմ, էն էլ մասնակիորեն: Գերմանիան ուզում ա, որ սաղ երկրները սկզբից խստացնեն իրենց բյուջետային քաղաքականությունը, փոքրացնեն դեֆիցիտը ու քիչ պարտք վերցնեն, ու հետո նոր սկսեն համատեղ եվրոբոնդեր թողարկել: 

Սաղ տարբերությունը նրանում ա, որ Գերմանիայի բյուջետային քաղաքականությունը ավելի կազմակերպված ա, քան ասենք Իտալիայինը, ու եթե էս վիճակով ընդհանուր եվրոբոնդեր թողարկեն, ապա ընդհանուր պարտքային պարտավորությունները ավելի ծանր կնստեն ավելի կազմակերպված երկրների վրա:

----------

davidus (13.12.2011), Ձայնալար (13.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, էդ փակագծինը գրել եմ, որ կանխեմ էս գրառումդ, մեկ ա գրել ես  Ինչ ասեմ 
> 
> Պարզ ա, որ հեշտ ու սահուն չէր գնալու էդ պրոցեսը: Բայց պրոցեսը գնում ա ու գնալու ա միավորման ուղղությամբ: Միավորման ֆորմատը կարա վերանայվի, փոխվի հարյուր անգամ և այլն, բայց առաջիկայում հակառակ պրոցես դժվար թե գնա:


Ձայ, նույն Եվրախորհրդում սկսում են բարձր մակարդակներով խոսակցություններ պտտվել միության մեջ միություն ստեղծելու մասին։ Ու էս փաստը նույնիսկ ԶԼՄ-ներն են շրջանառում։ Իսկ սա, մեկը ես, ոչ մի կերպ միավորում չեմ դիտարկում։ Էս միավորում չի, ընդհակառակը, պառակտում ա։

----------


## Lion

> Կարևորը, որ թավատառ մասով համաձայն ես հետս  Մնացածը անիմաստ ա քննարկել, անձամբ ես իմ ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի վրա հիմնվելով, համոզված եմ, որ ընտրությունները Ռուսաստանում կեղծվել են, բայց քեզ դա ապացուցել չեմ կարող: Իհարկե կարող եմ որոշ հղումներ, վիդեոներ, կարծիքներ ու փաստարկներ բերել, բայց ամբողջական ապացույց ներկայացնել չեմ կարող: Իսկ դու ի՞նչս ես կարծում, տեղի ունեցած պետ դումայի ընտրությունները ընդհանուր առմամբ արտացոլո՞ւմ են ժողովրդի կարծիքը:


Իհարկե համաձայն եմ: Ռուսաստանի պահով, իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն եմ ասում, որը, ոնց դու ասացիր, չեմ կարող հիմնավորել փաստերով, ընտրությունները արտացոլում են բնակչության մեծամասնության կարծիքը: Ես մի քանի պոստ առաջ նշեցի, որ կան խավեր ՌԴ-ում, որոնք գոհ են պուտինյան դարաշրջանից և իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով, այդ խավերը մեծամասնություն են կազմում:




> Շատ ու շատ հետաքրքիր ու բազմակողմանի հարց ես առաջ քաշել: Բայց էս հարցին մի հղումով պատասխանելը դժվար ա: 
> 
> Բայց, եթե ուշադիր նայես թե ովքեր են առաջին 10-11 երկրներին, ապա կտեսնես որ դրանք այն երկրներն են, որոնց արժույթները (դոլար, եվրո, ֆունտ, յեն, ֆրանկ) համարվում են ռեզերվային: Այսինքն, աշխարհի մնացած բոլոր երկրները իրենց միջազգային ռեզերվենրը պահում են հենց  այդ արժույթներով, ու հիմնականում դոլար ու եվրո: Դա հնարավորություն ա տալիս էտ երկրների միջազգային շուկայում ցածր տոկոսներով բոնդեր թողարկել - ԼՏՊ սիրած աբլիգացիներ : Ու ըստ էության էտ երկրները շատ ցածր տոկոսներով դեֆիցիտ են սպասարկում ու մեծացնում են ծախսերը: 
> 
> Փաստը նրանում ա, որ հիմա աշխարհում սկսվել ա պարտքային կրիզիս, քանի որ էտ մեծ երկրները չափից դուրս շատ պարտք են կուտակել: Բայց, փաստը նաև նրանում ա, որ ներդրողները, այսինքն պարտք տվողները, վստահում են այն երկրներին, որոնք լուրջ տնտեսական բազա ունեն ու ի վիճակի են սպասարկել իրենց պարտքը: Այսինքն, եթե նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ պարտքը ահռելի մեծ ա, միևնույնն ա ամերիկայն տնտեսությունն ավելի վստահելի ա, ամերիկյան տնտեսական բազան ավելի մեծ ու հզոր ա ու հետևապես Ամերիկան երբեք բակրոտ չի լինի: Նույնը Գերմանիան, Ֆրանսիան. Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Նիդեռլանդները, Ճապոնիան .........  
> 
> Թե որ երկրներն են ավելի լուրջ ու վստահելի որոշվում ա սուվերեն ռեյտինգներով մի քանի կազմակերպությունների կողմից: *Հարգարժան Լիոնը գրում ա, որ դա սուբյեկտիվ ա*, բայց չարաչար սխալվում ա, քանի որ դա շատ ավլի օբյեկտիվ ա, քան փղերի քանակը երկու հազար ատարի առաջ: Բայց ավելի հեշտ ա մի բառով որևէ բանը սուբյեկտիվ համարելը, քան մի քիչ ուղեղին զոռ տալը ու հասկանալ փորձելը: 
> 
> Ուրեմն, էտ սուվերեն ռեյտինգները, անկախ պարտքի մեծությունից, հաշվի են առնում հարյուրավոր ցուցանիշները - տնտեասկան աճ, պետական ծախսեր, բանկային ոլորտ, աշխատանքի արդյունավետություն, արտահանում, արտահանման կառուցվածք, տնտեսության դիվերսիֆիկացում և այլն և այլն ...... 
> ...


Չէ, ես զուտ տնտեսագիտական բան չեմ ասում, քանի որ զգում եմ, որ դու թեման լավ ես պատկերացնում, երևի տնտեսագետ ես: Նույնքան անիմաստա այս հարցում զուտ տնտեսագիտական վեճ վարել քեզ հետ, ինչքան որ դու վարես ինձ հետ մ.թ.ա. II դարում Սելևկյանների բանակում մարտական փղերի տեղի ու դերի վերաբերյալ: Բայց... մի հարց ամեն դեպքում մնումա - իսկ դու վստահ ես, որ ողջ այդ բարդ մեթոդիկան ճիշտ է կիրառվում և քաղաքական ենթատեքստերով չի աղավաղվում? Հարցն այն է, որ նման բարդ մեխանիզմներում շատ հեշտ է քո ուզած արդյունքը ստանալ կամ հարցն այդպես ներկայացնել - ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ մանրուք բաց ես թողնում կամ էլ համեմատականը ոչ այնքան կոռեկտ ես տալիս և... վերջ: Ամեն ինչ ավելի արժեքավոր կլիներ, եթե այդ հարցում մենք լսեինք նաև պուտինյան լուրջ` էդ քո ասած կազմակերպություններում աշխատող տնտեսագետների մակարդակի տնտեսագետի հակափաստարկներն ու կարծիքը, կոպիտ ասած - կռվացնեինք դրանց իրար հետ: Այդ դեպքում արդեն ստացված արդյունքը մեզ լրիվ կբավարարեր...

----------

Ձայնալար (13.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, էտքան էլ պարզ չի ամեն ինչ, եղբայր .. ներող: 
> 
> Գերմանիան էտ միությունից ամենագոհերից մեկն ա, քանի որ եվրոյի մուտքով Գերմանիայի արտահանման տեմպերը փիս մեծացան ու Գերմանիայի ազդեցությոնը եվրոպական քաղաքականության ու տնետսության վրա հասավ աննախադեպ չափերի: 
> 
> Գերմանիան իրա հարկատուների փողերով ոչ մի երկկիր էլ չի փրկում ու չի կարա փրկի, տենց մեխանիզմ ԵՄ-ում ու եվրոզոնայում չկա: Խոսքը չի գնում ֆինասական հատկացումների փաթեթի մասին: Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում ա, որ որոշ երկրների պարտքի սպասարկամն տոկոսը ավելի բարձր ա, քան Գերմանիայինը: Էտ մի քանի երկիրը շատ պարտք հավաքելու ու բորձր տոկոսների պատճառով ընկել են պարտքային կրիզիսի տակ: Դրա լուծումը էսօր ընդհանուր եվրոպական եվրոբոնդերի թողարկումն ա, կամ Եվրոպական կենտրոնական բանկի կողմից առանձին երկրների սուվերեն պարտքի գնումն ա: Գերմանիան սրան ա դեմ, էն էլ մասնակիորեն: Գերմանիան ուզում ա, որ սաղ երկրները սկզբից խստացնեն իրենց բյուջետային քաղաքականությունը, փոքրացնեն դեֆիցիտը ու քիչ պարտք վերցնեն, ու հետո նոր սկսեն համատեղ եվրոբոնդեր թողարկել: 
> 
> Սաղ տարբերությունը նրանում ա, որ Գերմանիայի բյուջետային քաղաքականությունը ավելի կազմակերպված ա, քան ասենք Իտալիայինը, ու եթե էս վիճակով ընդհանուր եվրոբոնդեր թողարկեն, ապա ընդհանուր պարտքային պարտավորությունները ավելի ծանր կնստեն ավելի կազմակերպված երկրների վրա:


Տրիբուն ջան, միասնական եվրոյի դրական ազդեցության մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև դա չափից դուրս ակնհայտ ա։ Բայց արի հլը ուրիշ կողմից նայենք։ Որքանո՞վ են էդ նույն եվրոբոնդերը գրավիչ լինելու։ Դրանց մարման երաշխիքը ո՞վ ա։ Նույն էդ կազմակերպված երկրնե՞րը չեն։ Դիտարկենք Հունաստանը։ Էս երկիրը էլ ու՞ր կրճատի իր ծախսերը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձայ, նույն Եվրախորհրդում սկսում են բարձր մակարդակներով խոսակցություններ պտտվել միության մեջ միություն ստեղծելու մասին։ Ու էս փաստը նույնիսկ ԶԼՄ-ներն են շրջանառում։ Իսկ սա, մեկը ես, ոչ մի կերպ միավորում չեմ դիտարկում։ Էս միավորում չի, ընդհակառակը, պառակտում ա։


Ադանք մը սեր, մեղք է  :LOL: 

Դավ ջան, իմ ախպեր, ավելի ուշադիր լինենք, թե ինչ են ասում եվրոգոմիկները: 

Խոսքը նրանում ա, որ ԵՄ մեջ կան երկրներ որոնք եվրոզոնայում են, ու կան երկրներ որոնք եվրոզոնայում չեն: Էտ եվրոզոնայում չգտնվողներից կան երկրներ (օրինակ Լեհաստան), որ ուզում ա Եվրոզոնո մտնի, ու կան երկրներ (օրինակ Մեծ Բրիտանիա), որ չի ուզում եվրոզոնա մտնի: 

Հիմա, հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս մի տաս տարին ու հատկապես ներկա պարտքային կրիզիսը ապացուցեցին որ մոնետար միությունը չի կարա առանց ցնցումների երկար դիմանա, եթե չկա նաև ֆիսկալ ու բյուջետային համատեղ քաղաքականություն: Էտ համատեղ ֆիսկալ ու բյուջետային քաղաքականության բացակայությունն ա, որ թույլա տվել Հունաստանի նման բանանին գլխին ահռելի պարտքեր հավաքել եվրոյով, քանի որ եվրոյով պարտքերի տոկսոը շաաաաատ ավելի ցածր էր, քան հին հունական դրախմայով: 

Հիմա գերմանացիք ասում են - ախպեր, սաղս էլ ուզում ենք որ եվրոն մնա, քանի որ դա սաղիս օգուտ ա, բայց եթե ուզում եք մնա, ապա պիտի ավելի ջերմ ու սեղմ համագործապցեք բյուջետային ու ֆիսկալ հարցերով  :LOL:  Դրա համա էլ, ով ուզում ա մնա մեր հետ, պիտի հետներս թազա համաձայնագիր ստորագրի, որը մեզ ավելի կմերձեցնի: Եթե չեք ուզում ստորագրեք, պաժալիստա: Վերջին սամիթից հետո, սաաաաաղ համաձայնվել են, բայց Մեծ Բրիտանիայից: Ու էտ ժամանակ Մերկոզին Քեմերոնին ցույց տվեց դռան տեղը: Այսինք, էս նոր համաձայնագիրը ավելի ա սերտացնելու ԵՄ-ն, քանի որ 27-ից 17-ը արդեն եվրոզոնայում են, իսկ մնացած 10-ից 9-ը ուզում են մտնեն զոնա: Եվ ուրեմս, մոտակա մեկ-երկու տարում 27-ից 26-ը, կստորագրեն նոր համաձայնագիրը, ու էտ նոր համաձայնագրով կմտնեն ԵՄ նաև թեքնածուները՝ Խորվաթիան: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Մեծ Բրիտանիային, ապա նա երբեք էլ լիարժեք չի մասնակցել ԵՄ ինտեգրմանը ու միշտ հատուկ դիրքորոշում ա ունեցել, ու երևի Մեծ Բրիտանին պիտի կողմնորոշվի, կամ էս կողմ, կամ էն կողմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պառլամենտական կոալիցիան կանգնել ա խառակտման եզրին, հենց էս պատճառով, քանի որ ընդեղ էլ չեն կարում որոշեն իրանք լրիվ ուզում են մենակ մնան, թե ամեն դեպքում ուզում են եվրոպաական ընտանիքի լիարժեք անդամ դառնան:

----------

davidus (13.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Մեծ Բրիտանիային, ապա նա երբեք էլ լիարժեք չի մասնակցել ԵՄ ինտեգրմանը ու միշտ հատուկ դիրքորոշում ա ունեցել, ու երևի Մեծ Բրիտանին պիտի կողմնորոշվի, կամ էս կողմ, կամ էն կողմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պառլամենտական կոալիցիան կանգնել ա խառակտման եզրին, հենց էս պատճառով, քանի որ ընդեղ էլ չեն կարում որոշեն իրանք լրիվ ուզում են մենակ մնան, թե ամեն դեպքում ուզում են եվրոպաական ընտանիքի լիարժեք անդամ դառնան:


Գրառմանդ սկիզբը կարդալուց էս էի ուզում գրել..  :LOL: 

Պառլամենտում բացահայտ մեղադրանքներ էին հնչեցնում Կեմերոնի դեմ՝ երկրին փաստացի տուպիկի առաջ կանգնացնելու համար, որովհետև իրենք էլ են հասկանում, որ մենակ մնալով երկար չեն ձգի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, միասնական եվրոյի դրական ազդեցության մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև դա չափից դուրս ակնհայտ ա։ Բայց արի հլը ուրիշ կողմից նայենք։ Որքանո՞վ են էդ նույն եվրոբոնդերը գրավիչ լինելու։ Դրանց մարման երաշխիքը ո՞վ ա։ Նույն էդ կազմակերպված երկրնե՞րը չեն։ Դիտարկենք Հունաստանը։ Էս երկիրը էլ ու՞ր կրճատի իր ծախսերը։


Երաշխքիը համայն եվրոպան ա, բայց ավելի ինտեգրված քան հիմայա:

Հունաստանի վիճակն իրոք զոռ ա, ու իրոք կրճատելու տեղ չկա, քանի որ հետագա կրճատումը արդեն տնտեսական անկման ա բերում: Բայց ապեր, Եվրոպայի հզորությունը հենց նրանում ա, որ ինտեգրված եվրոպական տնտեսությունը փիս հզոր ա ու վստահելի ու եվրոբոնդերի նկատմամբ պահանջարկ կլինի: Եթե մինչև հիմա 7%-ով պարտք են տալիս Իսպանիային, ապա եվրոբոնդեր առնողներ կլինեն - սկսած Չինաստանից ու Հնդկաստանից, վերջացրած արաբական երկրներով ու հենց նույն Ռուսաստանով: Իսկ ինչի կառնեն, քնաի որ ուրիշ ավելի վստահելի առնելու բան չկա  :LOL:  Բա հո ռուսական բոնդեր չե՞ն առնելու BBB ռեյտինգով  :Wink: : Եթե առնող չլինի իտոգում, կառնի հենց նույն Եվրոպական ԿԲ-ն: Իսկ եվրոպական ԿԲ-ն կարա հանգիստ առնի ինչքան ուզում ա, քանի որ ԵՎրոն էսօր դոլարի պես ռեզերվային արժույթ ա: Ոչ մի երկրի ձեռ չի տալիս, որ եվրոն մեռնի: Եվրոյով համաշխարհային ռեզերվենրը արդեն 30% են հասնում: Ով կուզենա իրա սաղ փողերը կորցնի: Նույն վիճակն ա եվրոյի համար հիմա, ինչ դոլարը: Որ հետը մի բան եղավ, սաղ սկում են: 

Rserves.jpg

Դավ ջան, էս առաջին կրիզիսը չի, ու հաստատ վերջինը չի, ու լուծում հաստատ կա: Ոչ մեկը էս պահին չգիտի էտ լուծումը եվրոբոնդերն են լինելու, թե մի ուրիշ բան, բայց հաստատ մի բան կվորոշեն: Սենց գիգանտները, ոնց որ եվրոզոնան ա, տենց հեշտ չեն կործանվում:

----------


## davidus

> Երաշխքիը համայն եվրոպան ա, բայց ավելի ինտեգրված քան հիմայա:
> 
> Հունաստանի վիճակն իրոք զոռ ա, ու իրոք կրճատելու տեղ չկա, քանի որ հետագա կրճատումը արդեն տնտեսական անկման ա բերում: Բայց ապեր, Եվրոպայի հզորությունը հենց նրանում ա, որ ինտեգրված եվրոպական տնտեսությունը փիս հզոր ա ու վստահելի ու եվրոբոնդերի նկատմամբ պահանջարկ կլինի: Եթե մինչև հիմա 7%-ով պարտք են տալիս Իսպանիային, ապա եվրոբոնդեր առնողներ կլինեն -* սկսած Չինաստանից* ու Հնդկաստանից, վերջացրած արաբական երկրներով ու հենց նույն Ռուսաստանով: Իսկ ինչի կառնեն, քնաի որ ուրիշ ավելի վստահելի առնելու բան չկա  Բա հո ռուսական բոնդեր չե՞ն առնելու BBB ռեյտինգով : Եթե առնող չլինի իտոգում, կառնի հենց նույն Եվրոպական ԿԲ-ն: Իսկ եվրոպական ԿԲ-ն կարա հանգիստ առնի ինչքան ուզում ա, քանի որ ԵՎրոն էսօր դոլարի պես ռեզերվային արժույթ ա: Ոչ մի երկրի ձեռ չի տալիս, որ եվրոն մեռնի: Եվրոյով համաշխարհային ռեզերվենրը արդեն 30% են հասնում: Ով կուզենա իրա սաղ փողերը կորցնի: Նույն վիճակն ա եվրոյի համար հիմա, ինչ դոլարը: Որ հետը մի բան եղավ, սաղ սկում են: 
> 
> Rserves.jpg
> 
> Դավ ջան, էս առաջին կրիզիսը չի, ու հաստատ վերջինը չի, ու լուծում հաստատ կա: Ոչ մեկը էս պահին չգիտի էտ լուծումը եվրոբոնդերն են լինելու, թե մի ուրիշ բան, բայց հաստատ մի բան կվորոշեն: Սենց գիգանտները, ոնց որ եվրոզոնան ա, տենց հեշտ չեն կործանվում:


Սպասի հլը, ոնց ասում են ոտքի վրա բռնեցի... Մի շաբաթ առա՞ջ չէր, որ Չինաստանը պաշտոնապես հրաժարվեց իր պահուստային ֆոնդերց հատկացումներ անել եվրոպային։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ես զուտ տնտեսագիտական բան չեմ ասում, քանի որ զգում եմ, որ դու թեման լավ ես պատկերացնում, երևի տնտեսագետ ես: Նույնքան անիմաստա այս հարցում զուտ տնտեսագիտական վեճ վարել քեզ հետ, ինչքան որ դու վարես ինձ հետ մ.թ.ա. II դարում Սելևկյանների բանակում մարտական փղերի տեղի ու դերի վերաբերյալ:


Ընգեր, ես կենդանաբան եմ:  :LOL:  Ու փիղն էլ սիրածս կենդանին ա: 

Փղի քանակը երկու հազար տարի առաջ սուբյեկտիվ գնահատակն ա, քանի որ սելեևկյան փղերի վիդեոզապիս ոի ինվենտարիզացիա ցավոք սրտի չկա, իսկ գոնե ինձ ու մնացած մարդկությանը հայտնի պատմաբանները ամեն ճակատամարտի ժամանակ հարյուրավոր փղերի ու այլ էկզոտիկ կենդանիների չեն տեսել: Փիղը էն ժամանակ, ոնց որ ատոմային ռումբը հիմա...... երևի էլի: Որ ամեն անգամ հետները փիղ վերցնեին, հիմա մի հատ սաղլամ փիղ մնացած չէր լինի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Լիոն ջան, անկեղծ, ինչքան ուզում ես փիղ գրի, լուրջ եմ ասում: Մի գրամ դեմ չեմ դրան - մենակ մեկ ու մեջ համակերպվի էն մտքի հետ, որ մենք էլ հաշվելու էտ փղերին: Դու հայրենասեր տղա ես, մենակ ռուսական տանկերի վրա հույսդ էտքան մի դիր: Վերջին հաշվով ու՞ր էին ռուսները, երբ մենք Ավարայրի ճակատամարտի ժամանակ փղերի դեմ կտիվ էին տալիս:  :Angry2:  

Իսկ այ փողի կոնկրետ քանակը, հիմա ու հենց էս պահին, ահավոր օբյեկտիվ գնահատակն ա, քանի որ մարդիկ կարան նստեն ու կոպեկ կոպեկ հաշվեն, թե որտեղ ինչքան փող կա ու ով ում ինչքան ա պարտք:  :LOL:  




> Բայց... մի հարց ամեն դեպքում մնումա - իսկ դու վստահ ես, որ ողջ այդ բարդ մեթոդիկան ճիշտ է կիրառվում և քաղաքական ենթատեքստերով չի աղավաղվում? Հարցն այն է, որ նման բարդ մեխանիզմներում շատ հեշտ է քո ուզած արդյունքը ստանալ կամ հարցն այդպես ներկայացնել - ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ մանրուք բաց ես թողնում կամ էլ համեմատականը ոչ այնքան կոռեկտ ես տալիս և... վերջ: Ամեն ինչ ավելի արժեքավոր կլիներ, եթե այդ հարցում մենք լսեինք նաև պուտինյան լուրջ` էդ քո ասած կազմակերպություններում աշխատող տնտեսագետների մակարդակի տնտեսագետի հակափաստարկներն ու կարծիքը, կոպիտ ասած - կռվացնեինք դրանց իրար հետ: Այդ դեպքում արդեն ստացված արդյունքը մեզ լրիվ կբավարարեր...


Ապեր, ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ ա: Պուտինյան լուրջ տնտեսագետները ամեն ձևի ու ամեն օր աշխատում են, որ Ռուսաստանի ռեյտինգը բարձրանա, քանի որ ուզեն թե չուզեն, Ռուսաստանն էլ համաշխարհային տնտեսության մաս ա կազմում: Եթե ուշադիր հետևես ռուսական տնտեսագետներին, ապա ամեն անգամ երբ Ռուսաստանի ռեյտինգը մի միլիմետր շեղվում ա, ալամ աշխարհով մեկ վայ-վույ են դնում: Այսինք, պուտինյան տնտեսագտենրը էտ ռեյտինգն ավելի շատ են սիրում, քան ես ու դու: Էտ նույն ռուսաստանն ուզում ամեն օր մտնի ԱՀԿ ու դեռ չի կարում: Սաղ օրը մենակ դրանից են խոսում: Կարող ա դու ինչ-որ հակապուտինյան տնտեսագետնրի գիտես, որոնք ուրիշ բան են ուզում, ասա իմանանք: Ես չգիտեմ:  :Smile: 

Ինչ քաղաքական ենթատեքստ Լիոն, կարդա մեթոդոլոգիան: Էտ նույն ռեյտինգային կազմակերպությունները մի քանի ամիս առաջ ԱՄՆ ռեյտինը իջացրին, հիմա էլ ուզում են եվրոզոնայինը իջացնեն: Եթե քաղաքական ա ենթատեքստը, ապա նույնքան քաղաքական ա ամբողջ աշխարհի համար: 

Ընգեր, հերիք ա ամեն ինչ գնահատել ըստ теория заговора… 

Ալամ աշխարհի եվրեյները ստեղծել են ռեյտինգային գործակալություններ, որ կործանեն ռուսաստանի տնտեսությունը, իսկ եվրեյ պատմաբանները հավաքվել են ու որոշել են ապացուցել, որ հայերը ոչ մի բուրգ էլ չեն ունեցել, ու չեն հասկանում որ երկրաշարժերը կործանել են մեր բոլոր բուրգերը, թատրոնները ու աստղադիտարանները, ջնջել են մեր տասհազարմյա այբուբենը, խորտակել են բոլոր նավերը  :LOL:  

Լիոն ջան, կյանք ու հարաբերությունները շատ ավելի օբյեկտիվ են, քան տարբեր տեսակի դավադրության տեսությունները: Հանգստացեք, ոչ մեկը, բացի մեր կոնկրետ ու առկա թշնամիներից, չի ուզում պռոստը տակ որ մենք ցածր ռեյտինգ ունենանք, փիղ չունենանք, կայսրություն չունենանք .. բլա բլա բլա ....

----------

davidus (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սպասի հլը, ոնց ասում են ոտքի վրա բռնեցի... Մի շաբաթ առա՞ջ չէր, որ Չինաստանը պաշտոնապես հրաժարվեց իր պահուստային ֆոնդերց հատկացումներ անել եվրոպային։


Չնաստանը ասեց, որ չի պատրաստվում գնել պարտքային կրիզիսի մեջ գտնվող երկրների պարտքը իր պահուստների հաշվին: Բայց նույն Չինաստանի ռեզերվների ահագին մասը էսօր եվրոյով ա: 

Բայց ասեմ, ապեր, իրոք էտքան հեշտ չի լինելու տալկատ անել շուկայում եվրոբոնդերը, բայց կանեն, քանի որ այլընտրանքը քիչ ա, կամ գրեթե չկա: Ամեն դեպքում եվրբոնդեր թողարկելու հարցն էլ դեռ հաստատ չի, ու կարող ա ընդհանրապես չլինի: Կարճ ասած, իրավիճակը շատ պարզ ու հեշտ չի, բայց կատաստրոֆիկ էլ չի: ՄԻ բան պարզ ա, մինչև որոշում ընդունելը եվրոյի կուսրն ընկնելու ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս սաղ ռուսաստանի ընտրությունների մասին էր  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (13.12.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց ասեմ, ապեր, իրոք էտքան հեշտ չի լինելու տալկատ անել շուկայում եվրոբոնդերը, բայց կանեն, քանի որ *այլընտրանքը քիչ ա, կամ գրեթե չկա:* Ամեն դեպքում եվրբոնդեր թողարկելու հարցն էլ դեռ հաստատ չի, ու կարող ա ընդհանրապես չլինի: Կարճ ասած, իրավիճակը շատ պարզ ու հեշտ չի, բայց կատաստրոֆիկ էլ չի: ՄԻ բան պարզ ա, մինչև որոշում ընդունելը եվրոյի կուսրն ընկնելու ա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, այ էդ այլընտրանքի պահը էդքան էլ պարզ չի իմ համար (քննարկելու համար եմ ասում)։ Տես, եվրոբոնդերը ծախելու համար փաստորեն ոչ միայն երաշխիքներ են պետք, այլ նաև բարձր տոկոս (պայմանականորեն ասած)։ Բայց ի վիճակի կլինի՞ Եվրոպան էդ տոկոսներն էլ հետը փակի։ Էստեղ ա, որ մի քիչ մութ ա։ Սրա փոխարեն միջոցները կարելի ա ուղղել սնկի պես արագ աճող-զարգացող արևելյան Ասիայի երկրները։  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, այ էդ այլընտրանքի պահը էդքան էլ պարզ չի իմ համար (քննարկելու համար եմ ասում)։ Տես, եվրոբոնդերը ծախելու համար փաստորեն ոչ միայն երաշխիքներ են պետք, այլ նաև բարձր տոկոս (պայմանականորեն ասած)։ Բայց ի վիճակի կլինի՞ Եվրոպան էդ տոկոսներն էլ հետը փակի։ Էստեղ ա, որ մի քիչ մութ ա։ Սրա փոխարեն միջոցները կարելի ա ուղղել սնկի պես արագ աճող-զարգացող արևելյան Ասիայի երկրները։


Եվրոբոնդերը ծախելու համար պետք ա ոչ թե բարձր տոկոս, այլ ցածր տոկոս, Դավ ջան: Աբսուրդը հենց դրանում ա:  :LOL:  Էսօր եվրոզոնայում ամենամեծ պահանջարկը ունեն գերմանական բոնդերը, որոնց տոկսն ամենացածրն ա: 

Ցածր տոկոսն ա էսօր ցույց տալիս ապահովությունը, ու շատ մեծ ներդրողները բոնդերը առնում են, որ իրենց ռեզերվները ապահովագրեն այլ ոչ թե տոկոս ստանան: Եվրոյով կամ դոլարով ռեզերվը էսօր չի նաանակում քյաշ եվրո կամ դոլար պահել, էսօր դա նշանակում ա եվրո կամ դոլարայաին ակտիվներ պահել, այսինքն կամ եվրոյի երկրների բոնդեր կամ ԱՄՆ բոնդեր: 

Որ բարձր տոկոսին նայեին էսօր պիտի Հունաստանի բոնդերը ձեռից ձեռ փախցնեին: Բայց չէէէէ, Հունաստանի բարձր տոկոսով բոնդերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չեն էլ, քանի որ վստահություն չեն ներշնչում: 

Հետո, Չինաստանին օրինակ ձեռ ա տալիս եվրոյով ու դոլարով ակտիվներ ունենալը, քանի որ Եվրոզոնան ու ԱՄՆ իրա ամենամեծ սպառման շուկաներն են: Եվրոյի սկելը Չինաստանի համար նշանակում նախ իրա ակտիվների կորուստ, հետո սպառման շուկաների կորուստ, իսկ Չինաստանի էսօր օդ ու ջրի պես արտահանման շուկաներ են պետք: Չիանստանի ամեն տոկոս տնտեսական աճը, եթե չեմ սխալվում մոտ 200.000 նոր աշխատատեղ ա նշանակում, ու ընդհակառակը, ամեն կորցրախ տոկսն էտքան կորցրած աշխատատեղ: Իսկ Չինաստանի էսօր օդ ու ջրի պես պետք են էտ աշխատատեղերը: Մեր մեջ ասած 2-3 շաբաթ առաջ Շանհայում էի, ընգեր դրանք ալամ աշխարհի բոնդերը կառնեն, օֆ չեն քաշի  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Եվրոպայի համար հարcը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի կանգնած: Անկախ նրանից թե ինչքան ու ինչ ձևի պարտաքային բարաթ կթողարկես, ի վերջո տալիքները փակելու համար տնտեսական աճ ա պետք: Իսկ Եվրոպայում գործազրկությունը աճում ա, իսկ տնտեսական աճը դանդաղել ա: Հարցը նրանում ա թե կարա արդյոք Եվրոպան նենց ճիշտ քաղաքականություն իրականացնի, որը կհանգեցնի տնտեսական աճի նոր թափով: Այ էս հարցը շատ դժվար ա լինելու, քանի որ մի կողմից իրանց պետք ա զսպող ֆիսկալ քաղաքականություն, այսինքն քիչ ծախսեր, փոքր դեֆիցիտ ու ցածր ինֆլյացիա, իսկ մյուս կողմից իրանց պետք ա խթանել ամեն կերպ տնտեսական աճը բարձր պահանջարկով ու ցածր տոկոսներով: Մինչև էս պահը երկու կողմի վրա էլ աշխատում են, մի քանի օր առաջ որոշումն ընդունեցին որ նոր միություն են ստեղծելու ավելի խիստ ֆիսկալ վերահսկողությամբ, մյուս կոցմից ԵԿԲ-ն մի քան օր առաջ տոկոսներն էլի իջացրեց, եթե չեմ սխալվում 25 բազիսայինով: 

Բայց, ահագին բան դեռ թղթի վրայա, ու զուտ տեսականորեն եվրոյի կռախը դեռ հնարավոր ա, ո՞վ գիտի: 

Իսկ ինչի՞ Չինաստանը չի ներդնում ասիայի զարգացող երկրներում: Ընգեր, էն էլ ոնց ա ներդնում, արդեն սաղ առել ա անցել ա Աֆրիկան բիրիք առնելուն  :LOL:  Բայց, էլի գալիս ու կանգնում ենք մի հատ պարզ հարցի վրա - որոնք են հիմնական ռեզերվային արժույթները: Ուզենք, չուզենք, արդրար ա, արդար չի, էսօր ալամ աշխարհն ուզում ա դոլալային ու եվրոյով ակտիվներ: Էս վիճակը երկար չի մնալու, մի օր կփոխվի ու կթեքվի դեպի Ասիա, էս արդեն սաղին պարզ ա: Բայց մինչև էտ փոխվելը դեռ մի քանի տասնմյակ կանցնի: Ու էս արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա… ու ռուսական ընտրությունների հետ կապ չունի  :LOL: 

Կարճ ասած, Պուտինը ինչքան էլ իրան ճղի, մեկ ա Ռուսաստանը հավայի երգիր ա:  :LOL:  Ու ցավը նրանում ա, որ ախր շաաաատ հավայի երկիր ա էլի, փիս հավայի .....

----------

davidus (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դավ ջան, կարաս էս էլ նայես: ԻՆչքան նամուսով ա երկիրը, էնքան ցածր ա տոկոսը, ու էնքան մեծ ա պահանջարկը:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դավ ջան, կարաս էս էլ նայես: ԻՆչքան նամուսով ա երկիրը, էնքան ցածր ա տոկոսը, ու էնքան մեծ ա պահանջարկը:


Փաստորեն Իռլանդիան էլ է աննամուս երկիր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի վերջին բան էլ, ու ՊՌԾ  :LOL: 

Նայի ընգեր - Ուրեմն համաշխարհային նոմինալ ՀՆԱ-ն 63 տրիլիոն դոլար ա, որից 15-ը ԱՄՆ,  16-ը Եվրոմիություն, ու սրանից  13-ը Եվրոզոնա: Դու ըլնես, փողերդ որտե՞ղ կդնես:   :LOL: 

Համեմատության համար, ու թեմայի շրջանակներում ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանի ՀՆԱ-ն 1,4 տրիլոն ա, նույնքան որքան Իսպանիայինը:  :LOL:  Բայց մի հատ Ռուսաստանի չափերին ու ռեսուրսներին նայեք, ու Իսպանիյի չափերին ու ռեսուրսներին: Ու ասենք Նիդեռլանդները, որը սաղ իրար հետ Մոսկվայի չափ ա 0,8 տրիլիոն ա: Այսինքն մի հատ Մոկսվայի չափ երկիրը Ռուսաստանի կեսի չափ ՀՆԱ ունի, աշխարհ-աշխարհ ... Ռուսաստանը հզոր երգիր ա, շատ հզոր ա .... տանգ ունի, սամալյոդ ունի, սալդաթ ունի, կալաշնիկով ունի .... Պուտինի պես ցար ունի, որ մտածումա  իրա եքյա երկիրը ոնց կոխի սեփական ջեբը ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն Իռլանդիան էլ է աննամուս երկիր


Փաստորեն հա, քանի որ Իռլանդիան Հունաստանի պես ռաջաիններից էր որ պարտքային կրիզիսի մեջ ընկավ: Բայց նաև առաջիններից ա, որ դրանից շատ արագ ու պատվով դուրս ա գալիս, ի միջի այլոց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էն ով էր ասում, ռուսական տանկը լավն ա, մեզ կպաշտպանի, իսկ ամերիկայն տանկը վատն ա: 

Գոնե մի բանգրելուց առաջ նայեք թե ինչ ա ասում ռուսաստանի գենշտաբը, իմ արև: Գոնե ռուսներին մի հակասեք մի բան ասելուց: Ձեր տունը շիվնի, հռոպի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ եք ուզում լինել ... 

Начгенштаба пожаловался на отсталость российских вооружений   :LOL:  

Չէ, խափում ա էս մարդը, գժական ա ռուսական տռեխնիկան, ամենալավն ա, ամենաուժեղն ա, հետամնաց չի, փդած չի: Ինքը չգիտի, այ Լիոնը հաստատ գիտի: 

Էս էլ ցամաքային ուժերի գլխավոր հրամանատարն ա ասում .. 




> *Поступающая в российские войска новейшая техника уступает западным образцам и не удовлетворяет армию по цене,* заявил главком сухопутных войск России генерал-полковник Александр Постников.
> 
> Выступая сегодня в Совете Федерации на заседании комитета по обороне и безопасности, Постников привел пример танка Т-90С, который стоит 118 миллионов рублей. По словам генерала , за такие деньги можно купить три германских танка "Леопард".
> 
> На сегодняшний день доля современных образцов оружия и военной техники в российских сухопутных войсках составляет *12 процентов,* добавил главком.


Բայց չէէէէէէէէէէէէ, իրանք բան չեն հասկանում ու հաստատ հրեա-մասոնական ամերիկյան ագենտ են, ու դիտմամբ սուբյեկտիվ գնահատականներ են տալիս, որ ամերիկացիները չիմանան ռուսներն ինչքան փիղ ունեն: Այ Պուտինը ուրիշ տղայա, քսան տարի ա մի հատ ռակետ ա ուզում բաց թողնի, բուլավա, բան դուրս չի գալիս  :LOL:  Իսկ ինչի՞ բան դուրս չի գալիս: Քանի որ թալանել են, լափել են, սաղ պայմանագրերը տվել են իրանց հարազատ ընգեր ախպեր օլիգարխների կոմպանիաներին, որ փողերն ուտեն ու բան չարտադրեն: 

Էսօր ռուսական զենքից գոհ են մենակ էտ զենքը արտադրող ռուսական կազմակերպությունները: Սրանք բանակի վրա տալկատ են անում էտ զենքը, գեներալները կոտորվում են ասելով որ վրեքը թանկ գներով բռակ են նաղդում, ոչ մեկի տանձին չի:  

*
Ու էս սաաաաաաաաաաաաաաղ նրանից, որ ռուսաստանում ընտրություններ չկան: Քանի որ Պուտինը գիտի, ոնց էլ թալնի, մեկ ա ցարը ինքն ա լինելու: Դրա համար էլ տանձին չի:* 

Էս վերջին տողն էլ թեման բացողի թանկագին խաթեր համար:

----------


## Vaio

Վսյո-տակի, մարդ պետքա պաշտոնում երկար չաշխատի (ինչքան էլ, որ "լավը" լինի), մարդիկ հոգնում են... (նույն ձայնից, նույն դեմքից, նույն ֆիզիոնոմիայից, նույնությունից....)

Հ.Գ. Հիշեք, մոտ 5-8 տարի առաջ Պուտինի վարկանիշը ինչ բարձր էր, և ժողովուրդի համոզիչ մեծ մասը իսկապես սիրում էր իրան:

----------


## dvgray

> Համաձայն եմ, եթե Ռուսաստանը ուզում ա էդ ժողովուրդներին պահի իր կազմում, պետք ա վերանայի իր մոտեցումները: Նենց անի, որ *մեծամասնությանը ձեռնտու լինի լինել ռուսաստանի կազմում և միաժամանակ չոտնահարվի ազգային արժանապատվությունը:*


այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի, տեսականորեն էլ, պրակտիկորեն էլ:
աշխարհում երբևէ չի եղել այդպիսի կայսրություն, որտեղ չլինեն մի քանի սորտի ազգեր: կարող ես նայել ոչ միայն ռուսաստանը, այլ օրինակի համար նաև ժամանակակից չինաստանը:, թուրքիան… 
 իմիջայլոց, կայսրությունը ոչ միայն ճնշիչ գործիքներ է կիրառում երկրորդ սորտի ազգերի հանդեպ, այլ նաև առաջին սորտի /իշխող ազգի/, բայց ազատական մասսայի վրա: դրա հետևանքով այդ ազատական մասսան ու այդ ճնշված ազգերի էլիտան իրար հետ հանդիսանում են բնական դաշնակիցներ: բայց հերիք է, որ այդ ազատական մասսան ստանա իր երազած իշխանությունը ու գա իշխանության, նա ամբողջովին "մոռանում է" իր երբեմնի դաշնակցին - երկրորդ սորտի ազգի էլիտային, ու ավելին, ինքը շատ ավելի դաժան ձև է հաշվեհարդար տեսնում այդ էլիտայի հետ: օրինակի համար կարող ես նայել - երիտթուրքերի կամ ռուսական բոլշեվիկների գործունեությունը մինչ իշխանության գալը և դրանից հետո/ոչ միայն  հայեր հանդեպ ,այլ մնացած ազատագրվել ուզոզ ազգերի հանդեպ ևս/:
այդ իսկ պատճառով շատ ավելի ճիշտ էին օրինակ հայկական էլիտայի այն ներկայացուցիչները, ովքեր գիտակցելով այս ամենը, համագործակցելու դեպքում ավելի ճիշտ էին համարում համագործակցել Աբդուլ Համիդի կամ Ցարի հետ:
և վերջին մի ակցենտ: նայիր, թե ինչ արեց ռուսակա ազատականությունը /երցին և այլն/, երբ եկան իշխանության, իրենց երբեմնի դաշնակիցների, ճնշված ազգի էլիտայի- չեչենական ազգային ազատագրական շարժման պարագլուխների ու ընդանրապես շարժման ու ժողովրդի հետ՛ նույն ցեղասպանությունը, ինչ արեցին թւորքերը ու ռուսները մեր հետ:
իսկ աշխարհը բնականորեն լռում է/էր/ այդ մասին, քանի որ աշխարը ավելի շահագրգրռված է նոր ռեժիմի կայացմամբ, քան թե ճնշված ազգերի ազատագրմամբ:
 ու բնական էր թաթարների հետ քաշվելը… օրինակ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Մեծ Բրիտանիային, ապա նա երբեք էլ լիարժեք չի մասնակցել ԵՄ ինտեգրմանը ու միշտ հատուկ դիրքորոշում ա ունեցել, ու երևի Մեծ Բրիտանին պիտի կողմնորոշվի, կամ էս կողմ, կամ էն կողմ: Ի միջի այլոց, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի պառլամենտական կոալիցիան կանգնել ա խառակտման եզրին, հենց էս պատճառով, քանի որ ընդեղ էլ չեն կարում որոշեն իրանք լրիվ ուզում են մենակ մնան, թե ամեն դեպքում ուզում են եվրոպաական ընտանիքի լիարժեք անդամ դառնան:


"Հին ու Բարի" Անգլիան երբեք թույլ չի տվել, ու կարծում եմ թույլ չի տա, որ երբևէ գերմանինան օկուպացնի եվրապան, ինչ ձևի օկուպացիա էլ ուզում է լինի: ու հունական խաղերը կարծում եմ անգլիական գլոբալ խաղերի մի մասն են ընդամենը: իսկ ֆրանսիացիկ էս վերջին հարյուր տարում 
դարձել են միջանկյալ խաղալիք գերմանիայի ձեռքին: ընդամենը:
սա ընդանուր քաղաքական մասով:

հասարակության մասով՛ արդեն հունական հասարակությունը իր բոլոր ցավերի մեջ մեղադրում է առաջին հերթին իր ծախու ղեկավարությանը, իսկ հետո էլ գերմանացիներն: նրանց հանդեպ օգտագործելով ամենավատագույն բնորոշիչները- սկսած ֆաշիստից…

----------

One_Way_Ticket (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> "Հին ու Բարի" Անգլիան երբեք թույլ չի տվել, ու կարծում եմ թույլ չի տա, որ երբևէ գերմանինան օկուպացնի եվրապան, ինչ ձևի օկուպացիա էլ ուզում է լինի: ու հունական խաղերը կարծում եմ անգլիական գլոբալ խաղերի մի մասն են ընդամենը: իսկ ֆրանսիացիկ էս վերջին հարյուր տարում 
> դարձել են միջանկյալ խաղալիք գերմանիայի ձեռքին: ընդամենը:
> սա ընդանուր քաղաքական մասով:
> 
> հասարակության մասով՛ արդեն հունական հասարակությունը իր բոլոր ցավերի մեջ մեղադրում է առաջին հերթին իր ծախու ղեկավարությանը, իսկ հետո էլ գերմանացիներն: նրանց հանդեպ օգտագործելով ամենավատագույն բնորոշիչները- սկսած ֆաշիստից…


Դիվի ջան, չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ քաղաքական երանգ տամ էս քննարկմանը, բայց փաստը նրանում ա, որ Ֆրանսիայի ու Գերմանիայի շահերը հազար տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ համընկնում են: Երուսին էլ պետք ա եվրոն ու եվրոպան, քանի որ եվրոպայով են էս երկու երկիրը հիմա հզոր ու թելադրող: Պրիտոմ իրար լավ լրացնում են - Գերմանիան արտակարգ հզոր տնտեսությամբ, իսկ Ֆրանսիան հզոր տնտեսությամբ ու հզոր ռազմական պոտենցիալով: Թե ով ա ում ձեռքին խաղալիք էնքան էլ պարզ չի, ու էս պահին կարևոր չի: Կարևորը հետևյալն ա. Մերկոզին տեր կկանգնի՞ իրա վերջին հայտարարություններին, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե տեր կանգնեցին ու մինչև վերջ հասցրեցին, ուրեմն մենք մի քանի տարուց գործ ենք ունենալու ավելի ուժեղ ու կազմակերպված Եվրոպայի հետ: Եթե տեր չկանգնեցին, մի բան կլինի էլի, օրը կգա, խերն էլ հետը  :LOL: 

Իսկ հավայի հույները, հիմար բողոքների փոխարեն, պետք ա թարգեն թամբալությունը ու համակերպվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ քսան տարի դառմայեդի պես ապրելուց հետո, էկել ա հաշիվները փակելու պահը: Հունաստանին սպասում  ա աղքատություն ու ցնցումներ, ու էս ցավով եմ ասում, քանի որ ինքս կապված եմ էտ երկրի հետ սերտորեն, ու տարին գոնե մի երկու անգամ Հունաստանում եմ լինում: Բայց ի՞նչ անես, հույները գիտեին թե եվրոյի  հաշվին կարան մուֆթա ուտեն-խմեն-ֆռֆռան, Հունաստանի կեսին ընդունեն պետական ինստիտուտներում աշխատելու ու բան չանելու, ու լիքը փող տան: 

Իսկ էն որ Գերմանիային սկսել են փիս փիս բաներ ասել, էտ էլ հարիֆների թերարժեքության բարդույդից ա գալիս - ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չի, որ Գերմանիան ԵՐԿԻՐ ա, իսկ Եվրոմիության անդամ Հունաստանը ոնց բանան կար, տենց էլ մնաց: 

Հույներն էլ մեր նման տուֆտա ժողովուրդ են, թողնես առավոտից իրիկուն գլուխ գովան, որ իրանք դեմոկրատիայի, փիլիսոփայության ու արվեստենրին պապան են: Ու՞մ տանձին ա իրանց պապան, եթե էսօր ոջլոտ են: 

Ամեն դեպքում օսմանների հազար տարվա լուծը փիս ա ազդել սաղիս վրա -համ մենք մարդ չենք դառնում, համ հույները: Հույները դեռ եվրոպա դառան քիչ ու միչ, հա: Իսկ մենք օսմանից պրծանք, ընկանք սլավոն թաթարների ձեռը:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի ջան, չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ քաղաքական երանգ տամ էս քննարկմանը, բայց փաստը նրանում ա, որ Ֆրանսիայի ու Գերմանիայի շահերը հազար տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ համընկնում են: Երուսին էլ պետք ա եվրոն ու եվրոպան, քանի որ եվրոպայով են էս երկու երկիրը հիմա հզոր ու թելադրող: Պրիտոմ իրար լավ լրացնում են - Գերմանիան արտակարգ հզոր տնտեսությամբ, իսկ Ֆրանսիան հզոր տնտեսությամբ ու հզոր ռազմական պոտենցիալով: Թե ով ա ում ձեռքին խաղալիք էնքան էլ պարզ չի, ու էս պահին կարևոր չի: Կարևորը հետևյալն ա. Մերկոզին տեր կկանգնի՞ իրա վերջին հայտարարություններին, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե տեր կանգնեցին ու մինչև վերջ հասցրեցին, ուրեմն մենք մի քանի տարուց գործ ենք ունենալու ավելի ուժեղ ու կազմակերպված Եվրոպայի հետ: Եթե տեր չկանգնեցին, մի բան կլինի էլի, օրը կգա, խերն էլ հետը


Տրիբուն ջան: կարծում եմ հակառակը, էս ամենին առաջին հերթին պետք ա հենց քաղաքական երանգներ տալ ու այդ երանգների մեջ է հարցերի փնտրվող պատասխանները:
ֆրանսիացիք նույն ձև կզեցին գերմանացիների տակ, ոնց որ հիմա էն կզել նաև երկրոդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ: իսկ կազմակերպված ու ուժեղ եվրոպայի մասով ասեմ, որ եթէ հիտլերի ժամանակվա գերմանիան հաղթեր ու օկուպացներ եվրոպան, ապա նույն ձևի ուժեղ ու կազմակերպված եվրոպա էր լինելու, ունց որ ասում էին հիտլերականները իրենց ելույթներում:
գերմանացիք, ինչպես նաև ռուսները ու թուրքրեը ունեն կայսերապաշտական բնածին համումենր: դրանք կարելի է լռեցնել, բայց մեռցնել - երբեք:
դրանք կմեռնեն միայն էտ ազգերի վերանալու հետ…
իսկ քանի դեռ կա անգլիան, էտ քո ասած "մի բանը" գերմանական լուծումով չի լինի: անգլիան /մեծ բրիտանաի ֆիկտիվ ամամբ/ շատ հզոր միություն ա: ամենրիկան էլ իրա մեջ:





> Իսկ հավայի հույները, հիմար բողոքների փոխարեն, պետք ա թարգեն թամբալությունը ու համակերպվեն էն մտքի հետ, որ քսան տարի դառմայեդի պես ապրելուց հետո, էկել ա հաշիվները փակելու պահը: Հունաստանին սպասում  ա աղքատություն ու ցնցումներ, ու էս ցավով եմ ասում, քանի որ ինքս կապված եմ էտ երկրի հետ սերտորեն, ու տարին գոնե մի երկու անգամ Հունաստանում եմ լինում: Բայց ի՞նչ անես, հույները գիտեին թե եվրոյի  հաշվին կարան մուֆթա ուտեն-խմեն-ֆռֆռան, Հունաստանի կեսին ընդունեն պետական ինստիտուտներում աշխատելու ու բան չանելու, ու լիքը փող տան: 
> 
> Իսկ էն որ Գերմանիային սկսել են փիս փիս բաներ ասել, էտ էլ հարիֆների թերարժեքության բարդույդից ա գալիս - ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չի, որ Գերմանիան ԵՐԿԻՐ ա, իսկ Եվրոմիության անդամ Հունաստանը ոնց բանան կար, տենց էլ մնաց: 
> 
> Հույներն էլ մեր նման տուֆտա ժողովուրդ են, թողնես առավոտից իրիկուն գլուխ գովան, որ իրանք դեմոկրատիայի, փիլիսոփայության ու արվեստենրին պապան են: Ու՞մ տանձին ա իրանց պապան, եթե էսօր ոջլոտ են: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում օսմանների հազար տարվա լուծը փիս ա ազդել սաղիս վրա -համ մենք մարդ չենք դառնում, համ հույները: Հույները դեռ եվրոպա դառան քիչ ու միչ, հա: Իսկ մենք օսմանից պրծանք, ընկանք սլավոն թաթարների ձեռը:


կարծում եմ տեղին էս համեմատել մեզ ու հույներին, այն կողմով, որ երկուսս էլ վճռորոշ դերակատարումներ ենք ունեցել տարբեր կայսրությունների թուլացման ու նաև փլուզման գործում:
իհարկե, այդպսի դերակատարում կարող են ունենալ միայն մեծ նարքին պոտենցիալ, բայց  բավականին թւոյլ քաղաքական իմաստություն ունեցող ազգերը:
հույները շատ կարևոր դերակատարում ունեցան սերբերի հետ միասին - երկրորդ համաշխարհային ծամանակ: ու երկու ազգերս էլ աչքի ենք ընկնում "մանր գողերի"- ջեբկիր պետական պաշտոնյաների մեծ քանակով  ու մյուս կողմից ազատ ապրելու մեծ ցանկությամբ:
գոնե էլիտայի մոտ դա այդպես է:

ու մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, որ ոնց որ մենք ենք եղել ռուսների ձեռը գործիք, նույն ձև էլ հույներն են եղել անգլիացիների ձեռի գործիք:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (13.12.2011), Տրիբուն (13.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան: կարծում եմ հակառակը, էս ամենին առաջին հերթին պետք ա հենց քաղաքական երանգներ տալ ու այդ երանգների մեջ է հարցերի փնտրվող պատասխանները:
> ֆրանսիացիք նույն ձև կզեցին գերմանացիների տակ, ոնց որ հիմա էն կզել նաև երկրոդ համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ: իսկ կազմակերպված ու ուժեղ եվրոպայի մասով ասեմ, որ եթէ հիտլերի ժամանակվա գերմանիան հաղթեր ու օկուպացներ եվրոպան, ապա նույն ձևի ուժեղ ու կազմակերպված եվրոպա էր լինելու, ունց որ ասում էին հիտլերականները իրենց ելույթներում:
> գերմանացիք, ինչպես նաև ռուսները ու թուրքրեը ունեն կայսերապաշտական բնածին համումենր: դրանք կարելի է լռեցնել, բայց մեռցնել - երբեք:
> դրանք կմեռնեն միայն էտ ազգերի վերանալու հետ…
> իսկ քանի դեռ կա անգլիան, էտ քո ասած "մի բանը" գերմանական լուծումով չի լինի: անգլիան /մեծ բրիտանաի ֆիկտիվ ամամբ/ շատ հզոր միություն ա: ամենրիկան էլ իրա մեջ:


Դիվ ջան, շետ չխորանանք, բայց նույնքան կայսերապաշտական բնածին հակումներ էլ Ֆրանսիացիներն ունեն: Բայց արդեն կես դար ա, էտ երկու ազգը միասին ռուլիտ են անում Եվրոպան: Վոբշեմ, անիմանալի է բանն Աստծո:  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, շետ չխորանանք, բայց նույնքան կայսերապաշտական բնածին հակումներ էլ Ֆրանսիացիներն ունեն: Բայց արդեն կես դար ա, էտ երկու ազգը միասին ռուլիտ են անում Եվրոպան: Վոբշեմ, անիմանալի է բանն Աստծո:


Տրիբուն ջան, կարծում եմ խորանալ հենց մեզ ա պետք, իսկ անգլիա-գերմանացիներին իսկապես խորանալ պետք չէ: որովհետև մեր լինել չլինելը ոչ թե կախված ա հիմնականում մեզանից, ինչպես իրանց դեպքում ա, այլ հիմնականում իրանցից:

ֆրանսիացիենր մասով ասեմ ,որ ըտենց ղալաթ - "աշխարհը նվաճելու" մոտիկ թվերին արել են ֆրանսիացիք մենակ մի անգամ - նապալիոնի թեթև ձեռով, որի համար իրանք նապալիոնին  մեռան քֆրտելով:
իրանցինը- ընկած ա ինչ որ միջին դիրքերում - անգլիականի նվաճողական մոդելի ու գերմանա-ռուսա-թուրքական մոդելի միջև: հենց որ թեքվել են դեպի մի կողմ, միշտ էլ քթներին կերել են:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դե լավ, որ սկսելենք օֆֆթոփել...
1945թ. մայիսի 8-ին կապիտուլյացիայի ակտի ստորագրման ժամանակ գերմանական դելեգացիայի առաջնորդ ֆելդմարշալ Կեյտելը, տեսնելով ֆրանսիական համազգեստով պաշտոնյաների, չի կարողացել թաքցնել իր զարմանքը. "Ո՞նց... Սրանք էլ ե՞ն մեզ հաղթել...":

----------

davidus (14.12.2011), Տրիբուն (14.12.2011)

----------


## Բիձա

Տրիբուն ջան, իսկ տեսությունն ինչ է ասում- փողի և պետության միասնականության և կապի մասին՞: 
Ինչքան գիտեմ տվյալ երկրի փողը նրա՝ թե ներքին և թե արտաքին յուրահատուկ  ինստրումնետն է՝  սուվերենության արտահայտիչն ու իրականում նաև պահանջը:  Ինչպես են համատեղվում եվրոպական միացյալ փողն ու այն կազմող երկրների  տարբեր ռազմական, գեոքաղաքական, ներհասրակական, նպատակային այլ մոտեցումներն ու շահերը:
Իմ կարծիքով եթե եվրոմիությունը միավորվի որպես գոնե ֆեդերատիվ կառույց, ապա իհարկե եվրոն իմաստալից կդառնա: Իսկ քանի կան առանձին սուբյեկտ -պետությունները, բայց  միասնական վալյուտան, ապա վերաբերմունքը հանդեպ եվրոն ոչ թե  ֆինասատնտեսական է լինելու, այլ գերազանցապես ապագային միտված էմոցիոնալ՝ թե դրա ետևում "մեծ" եվրոպան է կանգնած, հետևաբար ֆուֆլո չի կարող լինել:
 Իրականում հենց այս խորքային հակասությանն են դեմ առել, որը չգիտես ինչու չի քննարկվում և անտեսվում է:
Իսկ Ռուսաստանի հարցում իմ կարծիքով ռուսները կրակն են ընկած իրենց տարածքի, արհեստական ինչ որ  եվրասիականության, բառադի կայսերական զենքի ու ներսի արագ աճող այլազգիների  ձեռը: 
Ինչ ընտրություն էլ անեն, բան չի փոխվելու, որովհետև  Ռուսաստանի տերը այլևս ոչ թե պուտինն է, կամ օլիգարխները, կամ կաշառակերները, այլ ռամազանատիպերն են: 
Համ էլ, որ դեմոկրատ դառնա՝ տարածքը ձեռից կառնեն, նավթից էլ կզրկվի, պլյուս չեչեններն էլ վզերին նստած: Շարունակի հինը՝ նույնն է, ոչ մի տարբերություն: 
Ռուսաստանը մեծ պրոբլեմների մեջ է իր ժառանգության պատճառով: Եվրոպան էլ  ներկա ու ապագա պրոբլեմների մեջ է հավայի լավատեսության պատճառով: 
Էնպես որ կայունը մի գուցե յուանը  դառնա, բայց   դոլարով! :Jpit:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (13.12.2011), Տրիբուն (14.12.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, կարծում եմ խորանալ հենց մեզ ա պետք, իսկ անգլիա-գերմանացիներին իսկապես խորանալ պետք չէ: որովհետև մեր լինել չլինելը ոչ թե կախված ա հիմնականում մեզանից, ինչպես իրանց դեպքում ա, այլ հիմնականում իրանցից:
> 
> ֆրանսիացիենր մասով ասեմ ,որ ըտենց ղալաթ - "աշխարհը նվաճելու" մոտիկ թվերին արել են ֆրանսիացիք մենակ մի անգամ - նապալիոնի թեթև ձեռով, որի համար իրանք նապալիոնին  մեռան քֆրտելով:
> իրանցինը- ընկած ա ինչ որ միջին դիրքերում - անգլիականի նվաճողական մոդելի ու գերմանա-ռուսա-թուրքական մոդելի միջև: հենց որ թեքվել են դեպի մի կողմ, միշտ էլ քթներին կերել են:


Dիվ, ֆրանսիացիքին սարքեցիր չուլ, փռեցիր արևին չորանալու: :LOL: 

Ընգեր, նախ նապոլեոնի աշխարհը նվաճելու ղալաթը մենակ արդեն հերիք կլիներ, որ ֆրանսիացիներն էլ տառապեին նույն կայսերապաշտությամբ: Երկրորդ, մինչև անցադ դարի 60-ական թվականները Ֆրանսիան աշխարհի երկրորդ գաղութատեր կայսրությունն էր Անգլիայից հետո (13 միլիլոն քառակուսի կիլոմետր տարածքով), ու Ֆրանսիական գաղութացման քաղաքականությունը սկսել ա դեռ 17-րդ դարից: Էտ երկիրը 300 տարվա կայսրության պատմություն ունի: Դու ֆրանսիացիներին նայում ես որպես նենց համով, հոտով, շանսոնով, վերսալով, ազգի, բայց դա հեչ տենց չի: Լավ էլ բռի իմպերիալիստներ են   :LOL: 

Էս էլ կցում եմ, քո թանկագին խաթեր համար, որ Ֆրանսիական գաղութային կայսրության առավելագույն չափերը տեսնես: 

French colonial empire.jpg

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, իսկ տեսությունն ինչ է ասում- փողի և պետության միասնականության և կապի մասին՞: 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ տվյալ երկրի փողը նրա՝ թե ներքին և թե արտաքին յուրահատուկ  ինստրումնետն է՝  սուվերենության արտահայտիչն ու իրականում նաև պահանջը:  Ինչպես են համատեղվում եվրոպական միացյալ փողն ու այն կազմող երկրների  տարբեր ռազմական, գեոքաղաքական, ներհասրակական, նպատակային այլ մոտեցումներն ու շահերը:
> Իմ կարծիքով եթե եվրոմիությունը միավորվի որպես գոնե ֆեդերատիվ կառույց, ապա իհարկե եվրոն իմաստալից կդառնա: Իսկ քանի կան առանձին սուբյեկտ -պետությունները, բայց  միասնական վալյուտան, ապա վերաբերմունքը հանդեպ եվրոն ոչ թե  ֆինասատնտեսական է լինելու, այլ գերազանցապես ապագային միտված էմոցիոնալ՝ թե դրա ետևում "մեծ" եվրոպան է կանգնած, հետևաբար ֆուֆլո չի կարող լինել:
>  Իրականում հենց այս խորքային հակասությանն են դեմ առել, որը չգիտես ինչու չի քննարկվում և անտեսվում է:
> Իսկ Ռուսաստանի հարցում իմ կարծիքով ռուսները կրակն են ընկած իրենց տարածքի, արհեստական ինչ որ  եվրասիականության, բառադի կայսերական զենքի ու ներսի արագ աճող այլազգիների  ձեռը: 
> Ինչ ընտրություն էլ անեն, բան չի փոխվելու, որովհետև  Ռուսաստանի տերը այլևս ոչ թե պուտինն է, կամ օլիգարխները, կամ կաշառակերները, այլ ռամազանատիպերն են: 
> Համ էլ, որ դեմոկրատ դառնա՝ տարածքը ձեռից կառնեն, նավթից էլ կզրկվի, պլյուս չեչեններն էլ վզերին նստած: Շարունակի հինը՝ նույնն է, ոչ մի տարբերություն: 
> Ռուսաստանը մեծ պրոբլեմների մեջ է իր ժառանգության պատճառով: Եվրոպան էլ  ներկա ու ապագա պրոբլեմների մեջ է հավայի լավատեսության պատճառով: 
> Էնպես որ կայունը մի գուցե յուանը  դառնա, բայց   դոլարով!


Բիձա ջան, մի տողով սրան անդրադարձել էինք: 




> Հիմա, հարցը նրանում ա, որ էս մի տաս տարին ու հատկապես ներկա պարտքային կրիզիսը ապացուցեցին որ մոնետար միությունը չի կարա առանց ցնցումների երկար դիմանա, եթե չկա նաև ֆիսկալ ու բյուջետային համատեղ քաղաքականություն: Էտ համատեղ ֆիսկալ ու բյուջետային քաղաքականության բացակայությունն ա, որ թույլա տվել Հունաստանի նման բանանին գլխին ահռելի պարտքեր հավաքել եվրոյով, քանի որ եվրոյով պարտքերի տոկսոը շաաաաատ ավելի ցածր էր, քան հին հունական դրախմայով:


Իրոք, մոնետար միությունը առանց տնտեսության մնացած ոլորտների ու հատկապես բյուջետային քաղաքականության միասնականության երկար ստաբիլ չի կարա մնա, ու էսօրվա կրիզիսն էլ դրա ապացույցն ա:

Ինչ լուծում են գնտնելու, դեռ պարզ չի: Գոնե էս պահին քննարկում են նոր միության ստաղծման հարցը լիարժեք հարկաբյուջետային հարմոնիզացիայով, ու ոնց որ 26 երկիր 27-ից համաձայն են: Էս դեպքում, իրոք, երկրները, հատկապես թույլ տնտեսություն ունեցողները, կորցնելու են սուվերենության մի մասը, ու ռուլիտ անող երկիրը դառնալու ա Գերմանիան, մի քիչ էլ Ֆրանսիան՝ կողից: 

Բայց էս էլ երկրների համար այլընտրանքի հարց ա: Վերջին սամիթը իզուր չէին անվանել do-or-die  :LOL:  Կամ երկրները համաձայնվում են սուվերենության մասնակի կորստի հետ, մի կողմ են դնում բոլոր տեսակի ներքին քաղաքական, ռազմական ու այլ տիպի հակասությունները *(որոնք իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ խորքային չեն էս պահին, ու հալալ ա եվրոպային որ հազար տարի իրար մոռթելուց հետո 50 տարվա մեջ էսքան ինտեգրվեց)* բայց ապրում են երջանիկ ու հարուստ, կամ էլ պաշտպանում են իրենց լիարժեք անկախությունը ու ապրում են պարտքերի տակ ճկռած, աղքատ ու սոված: Այ սենց դիլեմայի առաջ ա կանգնել Եվրոպան: Ոչ մեկը չի իմանում, թե ինչ կլինի: Գոնե մինչև մարտի վերջ պետք ա սպասել ու տեսնել կստորագրվի նոր միությունը, թե՞ ոչ: Հնարավոր ա, որ ոչ իմ բան էլ չստորագրվի ու եվրոն ու դրանից հետո էլ եվրոմիությունը փլուզվեն: Ու կարծում եմ որ հավանակությունը էս պահին 50/50 ա: Բայց մեկը ես հավատում եմ համաեվրոպական իմաստությանը: Վերջին հաշվով էս երկրների տարբեր գույնի ու ջուռի ազգերը արդեն երջանիկ ապրել են մի կայսրության տարածքում երկու հազար տարի առաջ ու սաղով մինչև հիմա կրում են հենց էտ կայսրության մշակութային ազդեցությունը:

----------

Բիձա (14.12.2011)

----------

